# Nabaztag



## landry (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,
Qui aurait craqué pour le cyber Lapin Wifi de Violet ,
l'aurait acheté et déjà reçu ?
Encore un truc inutile, que l'ai hâte de posséder...
Mais avant de me lancer j'aimerais l'avais d'un vrai pocesseur,
et surtout connaitre les possibilités de l'interfacer avec son propre site web...



​
Attendant vos - nombreuses - réaction.

Landry


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2005)

landry a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Qui aurait craqué pour le cyber Lapin Wifi de Violet ,
> l'aurait acheté et déjà reçu ?
> Encore un truc inutile, que l'ai hâte de posséder...
> ...


 
je suis allé voir la bestiole chez Colette, ça a de la gueule...mais bon...faut voir ce que cela permet de faire réellement et le niveau de configuration possible.


----------



## landry (7 Juillet 2005)

Je viens juste de voir qu'on en causait dans le sujet 'Chez Colette'...,
J'ai eu un bref échange de mail avec Violet, il parrait que c'est très ouvert, et qu'ils ont la volonté d'avoir des lapins en liberté.... Faut voir; entre la théorie et la pratique....


----------



## dgeorg (7 Juillet 2005)

Oui, moi aussi je trouve que ce petit lapin a l'air bien sympa...
Mais j'aimerais savoir s'il supporte les réseaux sécurisés (avec clé wpa par exemple)...
Comme j'habitude au Canada, j'aimerai que l'on me confirme le type d'alimentation (ça marche
avec du 110Volts ? )


----------



## landry (7 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi aussi je trouve que ce petit lapin a l'air bien sympa...
> Mais j'aimerais savoir s'il supporte les réseaux sécurisés (avec clé wpa par exemple)...
> Comme j'habitude au Canada, j'aimerai que l'on me confirme le type d'alimentation (ça marche
> avec du 110Volts ? )



Violet  partenaire de la première édition de TED Global
En savoir plus sur TED (Technology Entertainment Design) 

c'est qu'il s'attaquent au marché anglo-saxon... donc à l'amérique du nord... donc au Canada... non ?
Quoi qu'il en soit, si tu le veux maintenant, il faudra jsute que tu changes le transfo... je crois que c'est un alimentation externe...
Vive le Quebec Libre... (euhhhh j'espère que t'es québecois... sinon jvais mfaire assassiner)...


----------



## dgeorg (7 Juillet 2005)

en fait je suis français et j'habite la bas, mais ma copine a apprécié...  
pour le transfo, ci c'est un externe du meme genre que pour les ordis portables, il peut recevoir
du 110V sans problème (suffit d'adapter la fiche...)
et pour ce qui est du réseau sécurisé ?

a pluche


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

landry a dit:
			
		

> ​


 
Au risque de paraître vraiment mais vraiment très bête... mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce machin ?  

Un lapin ? Réel ? Qui fait quoi ? Ou quand comment ?

Désolé de ma curiosité mais là je suis vraiment... interloqué.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

Ok j'ai vu qu'il était réel mais euh... j'ai pas encore percuté sur l'interet de la chose je crois...


----------



## landry (7 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> en fait je suis français et j'habite la bas, mais ma copine a apprécié...
> pour le transfo, ci c'est un externe du meme genre que pour les ordis portables, il peut recevoir
> du 110V sans problème (suffit d'adapter la fiche...)
> et pour ce qui est du réseau sécurisé ?


Pour le transfo je pense que c'est un bête 220v > 12v pas un 110-220v >12 v... il suffit d'en acheter un ptit à 3 piastres dans un magasin de bricolage....
Pour le réseau sécurisé.... Ben j'pense qu'il fadra ouvrir et router des ports.... Si c'est sécurisé.... Ca le sera unpeu moins (quoi que...)....


----------



## landry (7 Juillet 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'ai vu qu'il était réel mais euh... j'ai pas encore percuté sur l'interet de la chose je crois...



C'est juste un tit lapin qui s'allume, qui gigote les oreilles, qui parle, qui joue des mp3, grâce à des stimulis qu'il recoit via le Wifi connecté sur le net...
Ya une ptite démo là : http://www.nabaztag.com/vl/FR/qui_est_nabaztag.jsp# 

On va finir par croire que je suis payé par Violet pour faire leur pub,...
ben non.... Mais j'aimerais bien, avec un gros salaire et une paix royale, je suis preneur.. )


----------



## ederntal (7 Juillet 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'ai vu qu'il était réel mais euh... j'ai pas encore percuté sur l'interet de la chose je crois...



c'est un truc inutile, tres tendance, qui communique via wifi... un objet de "geek" par excellence   
tu trouvera toutes les infos ici : http://www.nabaztag.com/vl/FR/qui_est_nabaztag.jsp 

95 euros  
c le genre de truc genial a offrir en cadeau a un pote...


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

Mouais ok je vois le genre, l'item qui pourrait être réellement sympa si beaucoup de monde en avait et s'en servait, mais comme ce n'est pas le cas, ça fera déco, prendra la poussière ainsi que de la place passé les 3 mois de "déconne" avec...  

Ca me rappelle un peu le tatoo dans le principe  .

Dommage, j'avoue que le principe et le design est presque sympa, mais le coup d'utilisation via leur site gache un peu la facilité d'emploi ...


[edit] Après réfléxion, j'avoue que c'est le genre d'accessoire qui pourrait réellement faire un carton, mais je crois qui manque encore la "globalisation" d'utilisation, un peu comme le principe usb.
Mais une fois ce problème réglé, la perspective d'être réveillé par un robot design qui te dit le temps, la prévision météo, le traffic, te serts un café, et en plus où tes potes peuvent intéragir, c'est carrément... Blade Runner  . Manquera plus que des "spammeurs" pour te faire passer des pubs relou et c'est bon, tu as là radio version personnalisée   @ home.


----------



## valoriel (8 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> 95 euros
> c le genre de truc genial a offrir en cadeau a un pote...


Tu veux bien de moi comme ami?   

Paske moi le lapin, il me plaît bien...



Manque juste le wifi sur mon ordi   :love: :love:​


----------



## landry (8 Juillet 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Mouais ok je vois le genre, l'item qui pourrait être réellement sympa si beaucoup de monde en avait et s'en servait, mais comme ce n'est pas le cas, ça fera déco, prendra la poussière ainsi que de la place passé les 3 mois de "déconne" avec...
> 
> Ca me rappelle un peu le tatoo dans le principe  .
> 
> ...


 
J'ai fait absolument la même analyse, envoyer un sms vers un lapin pour 10 balles ça fait vraiment cher, d'où mes questions quant à la possibilité de communiquer avec la bête à partir de n'importe quel site web... D'après monsieur violet, ça semble assez ouvert pour que chacun puisse développer son petit service vers un Lapin...

Il sembelrait aussi qu'un pocesseur de lapin puisse créer son podcast et que l'on puisse s'y abonner pour l'écouter via son lapin... C'est pas mal çà... Ca va un peu plus loin que juste la météo.

Moi j'aimerais un service de surveillance de serveur web et smtp... D'autres idées ?

Landry


----------



## Ycare (8 Juillet 2005)

Euh d'ailleurs, y a t-il un moyen de le mettre en pause ou de le stopper sans pour autant l'éteindre ?

Je donne un exemple :
Hier j'ai fait la fête, il est 15h du mat, j'ai mal au crâne et j'ai encore besoin de dormir :casse: .
Mais, au même moment, mon "ami" Vincent, juge nécessaire de me rappeller que je tiens très mal l'alcool en envoyant sur mon reproducteur mécanique du O-Zone (_Dragosta din tei_ pour les connaisseurs   ).
Que faire ? Le supplice est trop fort et pourtant c'est le dit même fléau des aéroports qui doit me réveiller à 19h pour un rendez-vous d'embauche super sérieux (Oui je sais, ça fait tard, mais ce n'est qu'un exemple et d'ailleurs je tiens très bien l'alcool  ).

Dois je jeter le pauvre porte-bonheur par la fenêtre, est ce que crier "STOOOOP" de mon lit le fera s'arrêter, dois-je renoncer à mon entretien, tu habites Saint-Denis ou Montreuil, et tant d'autres questions qui fusent dans ma petite tête tourmentée.


Et d'ailleurs, est-ce que tout ceci aurait eu également lieu si j'avais jugé que je ne voulais pas dormir avec les bruits de ventilo de ma machine. Le ragout sur patte est il autonome, vit-il au travers de mon ordinateur ( Ewwww, gross !!!  ), tu habites Montpellier ou Grenoble, etc...


Merci d'avance


----------



## Ycare (8 Juillet 2005)

Non, ça n'a fait rire personne ? Ok tant pis, je suis un artiste incompris de toute façon  .

Par contre les réponses à mes questions m'interessent tout de même, si Landry ou Dgeorg ou qui que ce soit d'autre pouvait m'éclairer, ça ne serais pas de refus  .


----------



## dgeorg (8 Juillet 2005)

Malheureusement, je me pose plus de questions sur nabaztag que je pourrais en résoudre... désolé
je te rassure ton intervention précédente était pas mal et on ne doute pas du tout que tu tiennes l'alcool...
j'ai écris à violet et ils m'ont dit que je pourrais l'utiliser au Québec si j'en commande un en france et me le fais livrer (comme je paye pas les taxes en france, ça revient à 96¤ avec les frais de port, reste à savoir si je vais devoir payer les taxes d'ici à son arrivée... un avis ?)
Pour ce qui est dur réseau, on m'a dit qu'il pouvait suppoerter un réseau sécurisé avec une clé wep...
pas d'informations sur la clef wpa... et je sais pas si ça peut marcher si on masque le réseau...
voila pour mes infos...
ce qui serait bien, c'est d'avoir un heureux possesseur du mangeur de carottes virtuelles.


----------



## Ycare (8 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, je me pose plus de questions sur nabaztag que je pourrais en résoudre... désolé
> je te rassure ton intervention précédente était pas mal et on ne doute pas du tout que tu tiennes l'alcool...
> j'ai écris à violet et ils m'ont dit que je pourrais l'utiliser au Québec si j'en commande un en france et me le fais livrer (comme je paye pas les taxes en france, ça revient à 96¤ avec les frais de port, reste à savoir si je vais devoir payer les taxes d'ici à son arrivée... un avis ?)


 
 

Je peux juste t'aider sur le coup de la taxe, tout dépend si tu déclares le déjeuner sur patte ou si tu décides de le laisser bien emballé au fond de ta valise tout en répondant "non" quand on te demande si tu as quelque chose à déclarer.

Dans le cas contraire, oui tu paieras la taxe  .


----------



## landry (8 Juillet 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça n'a fait rire personne ? Ok tant pis, je suis un artiste incompris de toute façon  .
> 
> Par contre les réponses à mes questions m'interessent tout de même, si Landry ou Dgeorg ou qui que ce soit d'autre pouvait m'éclairer, ça ne serais pas de refus  .



je crois qu'il ya une bouton dessus qui doit permettre de l'éteindre ou en veille...
Mais je ne fais que des suppositions vu que je ne l'ai vu qu'en photo et que je ne l'ai pas encore, mon lapin...



			
				Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Et d'ailleurs, est-ce que tout ceci aurait eu également lieu si j'avais jugé que je ne voulais pas dormir avec les bruits de ventilo de ma machine. Le ragout sur patte est il autonome, vit-il au travers de mon ordinateur ( Ewwww, gross !!!  ), tu habites Montpellier ou Grenoble, etc...



A priori il n'a pas besoin de ta bécanne il se connecte en wifi et vit sa vie...


----------



## landry (8 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> ce qui serait bien, c'est d'avoir un heureux possesseur du mangeur de carottes virtuelles.


Pas mieux...


----------



## landry (8 Juillet 2005)

Ca y est.. J'ai craqué.. J'viens de passer ma commande sur le site de la Fnouc...
Jdevrais le recevoir courant semaine prochaine....
J'en saurais donc plus.....


----------



## Ycare (8 Juillet 2005)

Tu nous enverras les bébés s'il se reproduit aussi vite que le réel ?


----------



## landry (8 Juillet 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous enverras les bébés s'il se reproduit aussi vite que le réel ?



Ben je n'en acheté qu'un.....


----------



## Ycare (8 Juillet 2005)

T'as pas une voisine qui a une fille de 8 ans et donc qui a une Lapine en cage ? Les hormones font le reste  .

Mécanique ou pas, ça reste des bêtes de se..e.

En tout cas on attendra les photos avec impatiente, le "test" et tout le tralala !!! Moi je veux pouvoir t'envoyer du O-zone à 5h du mat sur ton robot ronge meuble  .


----------



## landry (8 Juillet 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas on attendra les photos avec impatiente, le "test" et tout le tralala !!! Moi je veux pouvoir t'envoyer du O-zone à 5h du mat sur ton robot ronge meuble  .



J'vais essayer de faire de mon mieux pour tester la bête...
J'espère ne pas etre decu...
Eujhhhh pour Ozone... On peut ptet attendre 11h du mat non !


----------



## dgeorg (8 Juillet 2005)

bon, ben vivement que tu l'ai pour que tu nous dises que, effectivement, il est trop cool ce lapin...
après ça, je pense que j'aurai du mal à tenir plus d'un jour sans mettre la main à la poche.
faut dire qu'il sera parfaitement assorti à mon ibouc, l'animal!!


----------



## Ycare (8 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> faut dire qu'il sera parfaitement assorti à mon ibouc, l'animal!!


 
Tiens c'est marrant, moi j'aurais plutôt parlé de mon frigo quand je pense à un Lapin  , mais bon, chacun son truc hein, tu mets tes yaourts où tu veux !  


Ok ok j'arrête c'est bon, mais c'est tellement facile, peux pas m'empêcher :rose: .


----------



## axel (9 Juillet 2005)

Salut...
moi je possede un nabaztag depuis qqls jours déjà... c super sympa c vrai.. design cool aussi maintenant il à besoin de grandir.. la meteo, bouger les oreilles, chanter, etc etc ca va un moment.. j'ai contacté Violet et ils m'ont dit qua la rentrée il y aura plus de services ( payant )
@+


----------



## Ycare (9 Juillet 2005)

Ah ha ! C'est bien ce que je disais ...

Mais ne vous en faites, pas, il faut toujours quelques "avant-gardistes" qui essuient les plâtres d'une technologie qui a ses limites pour ensuite devenir les pionniers d'un nouvel ère  .

- "Le Nabaztag ? Bien sur, j'en avais déjà un en 2005, mais à l'époque il ne faisait rien de bon ormis me réveiller et m'indiquer qu'il va pleuvoir une fois dehors... Ahhh c'était le bon temps.
- 2005, Ouah ! Y'avais encore des dinosaures à l'époque ? Mais dis papy, pendant que tu racontes ton histoire, on peu demander à Nab de nous refaire un flanc au caramel.
- Bon d'accord, mais c'est le dernier aujourd'hui les enfants, et il faut que vous le sortiez du salon, il est encore en train de s'énerver sur un coussin"

     ...   :casse:  Ok ok j'arrête !


----------



## axel (9 Juillet 2005)

Attention je n'ai pas dis que c t inutile comme objet... c vraiment sympa comme tout... maintenant de nouveaux services ne seront que bénefique au Nabaztag... vivement la rentrée...  c pas une question d'essuyer les platres, à la rentrée les nabaztags seront identiques à ceux d'aujourd'hui mais avec des services en plus accessible pour tous...
video nabaztag 

@+


----------



## Ycare (9 Juillet 2005)

axel a dit:
			
		

> video nabaztag


 
Ca c'est de la vidéo  .

Moi il me fait limite peur le Dark Vador à longues oreilles là, surtout quand il semble "charger" des données et remue ses deux bras de manière active. Moi je dis il complote quelque chose, planque bien tes couteaux chez toi !


----------



## landry (10 Juillet 2005)

Au moins avec la Marseillaise t'es dèjà pret pour le 14 juillet... Moi je ne suis pas certain de le recevoir d'ici là... Bon j'ai hâte de faire mumuse avec le mien... Fô que jpense à son nom....


----------



## dgeorg (11 Juillet 2005)

Salut Axel!
tu peux me dire les caractéristiques du transfo et si ton réseau est sécurisé et si c'est le cas, de quelle
manière ?
Autres questions, quels sont les services gratuits et payants du moment sur nabaztag ???
merci


----------



## landry (11 Juillet 2005)

Tu peux voir un aperçu des serices ici.... Je pense que ceux-là sont gratuits.. non ?
http://www.nabaztag.com/vl/FR/services2.jsp


----------



## axel (11 Juillet 2005)

Salut
Les services cités par Landry sont bien les services gratuits... les services payants seront dispo à la rentrée mis pas moyen d'en savoir plus pour le moment, violet reste muet à ce sujet...
Voici une photo du transfo 
@+


----------



## dgeorg (11 Juillet 2005)

Merci de la photo et de la réponse sur les services...
Je crois qu'il me reste plus qu'à l'acheter alors... ou pas... c'est quand meme 95¤ (je suis étudiant)
je suis dans le doute total...


----------



## landry (13 Juillet 2005)

Mon lapin est arrivé ce matin...
Eh ben j'en ai ch.... pour le connecter, pourtant je ne suis pas mancho en rezo...
il m' fallu plus d'une heure pour le configurer et le connecter à internet via ma borne airport express...
Tout simplement parceque :
1 - ma borne était configurée n Wifi g uniquement... et qu'il semble que le lapin soit wifi b.... Mais ca n'est spécifié nul part...
2- l'accès en était sécurisé en wpa.... et qu'il ne gère que le wep...
Donc après 35000 essais de config en me connectant au lapin (qui intègre un serveur web pour le configurer) et autant de config de ma borne.. Après 1h30... le lapin a enfin décidé à se connecter.

Premières impression :
1 -  il est mignon...
2 - il y a un bouton pour le rendre silencieux...
3 - il clignote de partout
4 - on peut configurer le serveur sur lequel il se connecte.... Donc si on sait comment lui parler, on peut développer un serveur Nabaztag parrallèle... Encore faut-il savoir... Mais bon c'est ouvert.

ensuite j'ai fait un tour sur le site de violet pour lui adjoindre des services,
la navigation y est un peu bordélique mais les services proposés fonctionnent correctement... pour ma part il me signale mes e-mails, et la météo... basique...

J'ai envoyé ensuite quelques messages à mon lapin et un mp3... Mais bon là je suis un peu dubitatif... Il semblerait qu'on ne puisse qu'envoyer que 10 messages gratuits via le web... Ensuite fô raquer.  
J'imagine bien que c'est une pompe a fric ce lapin... Mais il me semblait avoir lu que via le web on pouvait en envoyer tant qu'on veut.... Via email fo payer et par sms c'est hyper-grave surtaxé... 10 balles l'envoi... C'est vraiment abusé... à ce prix mes potes préfèreront me téléphoner...
Sur ce point je suis pas satisfait, mais bon ce n'est pas une surprise....

Ca fait 2 heures qu'il clignte dans tous les sens.... En fait pour l'instant je m'en fout un peu de ce qu'il essaye de me raconter.... 

Si le Lapin cause pendant mon absence je peux les refouer en appuyany sur sa tête, ca c'est pas mal.
Sur le site on peut choisir de mettre le lapin en veille sur une plage horaire.... Bien vu aussi... Il serait sympa de paramétrer un plage horaire pour chaque jour de la semaine...

J'ai fait quelques photos, je les mets en ligne dans la soirée...

 :hein:  Voilà....


----------



## dgeorg (13 Juillet 2005)

c'Est dommage pour le wpa... mais bon c'est pas une grosse contrainte non plus.
par contre s'il faut payer pour envoyer des messages via le site du nabaztag c'est un peu de l'abus!
ça, ca pourrait me convaincre de ne pas en acheter un!
en tous cas merci du test complet!!
Dernière question : tu en es content ?


----------



## landry (13 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> c'Est dommage pour le wpa... mais bon c'est pas une grosse contrainte non plus.
> par contre s'il faut payer pour envoyer des messages via le site du nabaztag c'est un peu de l'abus!
> ça, ca pourrait me convaincre de ne pas en acheter un!
> en tous cas merci du test complet!!
> Dernière question : tu en es content ?



1- Dommage pour le WPA... jsais pô en tout cas ce soir je viens de faire la mise à jour osx sur mon G4 et depuis je ne peux plus me connecter en wifi (carte wifi pci tierce)... est-ce la mise à jour ? le wep? (au bureau suis en wep et souvent des pbs pour se connecter...)

2- les tarifs c'est ca :


Free Style Rabbit

La formule Free Style Rabbit permet de bénéficier des services de base de Nabaztag sans abonnement mensuel. Tous les membres inscrits bénéficient automatiquement de cette formule (1). 

Ce qui est inclus dans la formule :

· Envoi illimité de Clins d'oeils par le Web 
· Envoi d'un message par SMS : 1,5 ¤ par SMS + prix d'un SMS normal. 
· Envoi d'un message téléphonique vocal : 1,35 ¤ puis 0,34 ¤ la minute. 
· Services Basics (2) 

(1) Votre compte est automatiquement clôturé si vous ne vous en servez pas pendant 60 jours. 

(2) Les services Basics sont : Météo des grandes Villes, Qualité de l'Air, Alerte Email, Indicateurs Boursiers, Etat du périphérique parisien, Réveil Lapin, Horloge parlante, Humeur et Parler avec les oreilles.	 	Full Rabbit


-----------
Full Rabbit

La formule Full Rabbit permet de jouir pleinement de Nabaztag pour un abonnement mensuel forfaitaire de : 3,9 ¤ par mois (1). 


Ce qui est inclus dans la formule :

· Envoi illimité de Clins d'oeils par le Web 
· Envoi illimité de Messages par le Web 
· Envoi illimité de Messages par email 
· Envoi d'un message par SMS : 0,35 ¤ par SMS + prix d'un SMS normal. 
· Envoi d'un message téléphonique vocal : 1,35 ¤ puis 0,34 ¤ la minute. 
· Services Basics (2) 
· Services Plusics 

(1) Le montant de votre abonnement est prélevé sur votre Carte Bancaire pour des périodes de deux mois, soit 7,8 ¤ par règlement. 

2) Les services Basics sont : Météo des grandes Villes, Qualité de l'Air, Alerte Email, Indicateurs Boursiers, Etat du périphérique parisien, Réveil Lapin, Horloge parlante, Humeur et Parler avec les oreilles.​

Donc on peut envoyer des "clins d'oeil" gratuitement.... 
Ce sont les mp3 qui semblent payants.. Les tarifs sont abusifs.. mais bon
j'attends des évolutions...

3- je suis content ? c'est rigolo... il baisse ses petites oreilles quand il se met en veille... mais ca clignote un peu trop à mon gout... On vera à l'usage....


----------



## dgeorg (14 Juillet 2005)

c'Est quoi un clin d'oeil ?
(pour un nabaztag, je précise pour ceux qui seraient tentés de faire des blagues)


----------



## landry (14 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> c'Est quoi un clin d'oeil ?
> (pour un nabaztag, je précise pour ceux qui seraient tentés de faire des blagues)


C'est un petit message à choisir dans une liste sur le site genre : 'à tour de suite', 'je suis content',...
Il manque cruellement de grosses insultes


----------



## landry (14 Juillet 2005)

Comme Promis quelques photos du Lapin dés son arrivée :



 

 
Déballage de la bête, emballage moyen - pas la classe du packaging Apple -. Nécessité absolue d'avoir un couteau sous la main pour couper les différents bouts de scotch marque d'un emballage à la chinoise.
Le Lapin est emballé dans une coque plastique et est surmonté de son alimentation.
Le guide fait 2 page en tout et pour tout, français et anglais.
Il renvoit sur le guide pdf en ligne sur le site de violet.




 
Après branchement du Lapin sur secteur et 1h1/2 de rame pour le configurer via son mini serveur web embarqué (pb de Wep et de Wifi b - voir plus haut), le Lapin daigne allumer en vert son premier voyant... Ca y est il est connecté à ma borne Airport.




 

 
Déballage de la bête​Le voilà installé (avec et sans flash), mon compte sur Nabaztag.com configuré, ses petites lumières violettes me signales que j'ai des tonnes d'email en attente.. Fatalement, je n'aurais pas passé 2 heures à l'installer, j'aurais eu le temps d'en prendre connaissance.


----------



## dgeorg (14 Juillet 2005)

finalement j'ai regardé les différents clins d'oeil et c'est pas mal...
ils sont assez variés... c'est pas top mais c'est un début! s'ils restent tout le temps gratuit j'en achete un!!


----------



## axel (14 Juillet 2005)

Les clins d'oeil sont sympa... d'apres Violet ils doivent rester gratuit, moi il me tarde la rentrée pour voir les services plusics.. (payant 3,9¤ par mois)...
Je te conseille d'en acheter de lapin si tu le peux c vraiment génial... la meteo, le reveil, l'alerte mail, etc etc...
@+


----------



## dgeorg (15 Juillet 2005)

Ça y est, j'ai craqué!!! j'ai fait ma commande hier et j'ai plus qu'à attendre que la petite bête arrive
à Montréal (j'espère que ce sera sans problème!!!)
Alors, acheter un Nabaztag... c'Est fait...


----------



## landry (15 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, j'ai craqué!!! j'ai fait ma commande hier et j'ai plus qu'à attendre que la petite bête arrive
> à Montréal (j'espère que ce sera sans problème!!!)
> Alors, acheter un Nabaztag... c'Est fait...



Tu l'as commandé auprès de quelle boutique ?


----------



## dgeorg (15 Juillet 2005)

je l'ai acheté sur mageekstore...
cela m'a couté 97 euros avec les frais de port (parce que j'ai pas payé la tva française)
j'espère juste que j'aurai pas à payer les taxes canadiennes quand il arrivera ici... ce sera
la surprise!!!
j'espère qu'il arrivera par la poste dans 10 jours...


----------



## dgeorg (15 Juillet 2005)

Mince, il y a un truc auquel j'ai pas pensé...
Quand on configure le lapin, est-ce qu'il y a des paramètres régionaux qui rentrent en compte ?
par exemple, si j'inscris l'horloge parlante, est ce que je vais avoir l'heure française ou je peux le configurer pour qu'il me donne l'heure de montréal (ce qui serait un peu mieux...) ?


----------



## landry (15 Juillet 2005)

A priori non... Mais bon violet va l'intégrer j'imagine


----------



## dgeorg (15 Juillet 2005)

oui, tu as raison.
j'ai écrit à violet et ils m'ont dit qu'ils vont intégrer l'option "fuseau horaire" dans les prochaines semaines.


----------



## landry (15 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu as raison.
> j'ai écrit à violet et ils m'ont dit qu'ils vont intégrer l'option "fuseau horaire" dans les prochaines semaines.


Eh...Ben... Chez Violet, ils doivent en paser du temps à réponde aux divers e-mail... Parce qu'ils répondent -eux- et pas juste 3 mots.... Ca c'est vraiment bien...
J'imagine qu'ils préparent le lapin à l'anglaise vu qu'il ya 'FR' dans l'url de leur site...



T'est dans quel quartier de Montreal ???


----------



## dgeorg (15 Juillet 2005)

Ouai, ça c'est vraiment bien de leur part. Ils répondent vraiment vite... même quand ça fait 10 courriels que tu leur envoie!!   

Moi j'habite dans la petite Italie (à côté du marché J-Talon pour ceux qui connaissent)...
En tous cas Montréal, c'est vraiment sympa ces temps ici!!


----------



## landry (15 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, ça c'est vraiment bien de leur part. Ils répondent vraiment vite... même quand ça fait 10 courriels que tu leur envoie!!
> 
> Moi j'habite dans la petite Italie (à côté du marché J-Talon pour ceux qui connaissent)...
> En tous cas Montréal, c'est vraiment sympa ces temps ici!!



C'est au Nord cà ??? T'en as bien de la chance d'y être il y a trop longtemps qu je n'y ai pas mis les pieds... Ca existe encore le fabuleux diner Galaxy... c'est sur le haut de Sant Laurent je crois..


----------



## Ycare (16 Juillet 2005)

Et bien bon ragout Landry, je suis sur que ça va être succulent tout ça !!!


Petite question au passage, ton petit animal design, il prend son énergie d'où ? Piles rechargeables, secteur, piles normales ? Je ne le vois pas clairement sur les photos et si je ne m'abuse tu ne le mentionnes pas.

Alors alors, il bouffe les piles comme des carottes ? ^^

Merci en tout cas pour le test ! On attend l'impression continue dans quelques jours


----------



## axel (16 Juillet 2005)

L'alimentation arrive par le 220v, transfo..
Amuse toi bien avec ton lapin. moi je m'eclate avec le mien
@+


----------



## dgeorg (17 Juillet 2005)

le Galaxy ? connais pas...


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

Une question avant de me coucher  :

Pour les mails, ca marche avec hotmail.fr ?
merci d'avance.


----------



## axel (17 Juillet 2005)

Salut
Non car hotmail.fr n'offre pas le support du POP... prends toi un abo à .mac et c tout bon... tu c les solutions sur mac sont au moins pour les plus mauvaises aussi bonnes que celles pour PC...


----------



## axel (17 Juillet 2005)

Au fait...
Qui à de bonnes idées qu'on puisse transmettre à Violet pour ameliorer le lapin..
Plus on est à soumettre une idée plus rapide sera le résultat...
@+


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juillet 2005)

axel a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Non car hotmail.fr n'offre pas le support du POP... prends toi un abo à .mac et c tout bon... tu c les solutions sur mac sont au moins pour les plus mauvaises aussi bonnes que celles pour PC...



Dommage pour le point mac, je n'ai que 15 ans alors à la longue, ca revient cher un abo...  
Mais je pensait, je suis chez free, donc le pop, smtp est utilisé, ca devrait marcher...
Je n'aurai tranformé mon adresse tartanpion@free.fr en passport.net pour aller sur msn.
Ce sera le pied ca, une adresse gérées par mail, msn et le lapin.
A voir.
Vos avis ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ederntal (17 Juillet 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Dommage pour le point mac, je n'ai que 15 ans alors à la longue, ca revient cher un abo...
> Mais je pensait, je suis chez free, donc le pop, smtp est utilisé, ca devrait marcher...



oui ya pas que .mac avec du pop ;-)


----------



## axel (17 Juillet 2005)

.mac c t un soluce parmis tant d'autres...
tu as wanadoo, free, etc, etc...
par contre tu ne peux pas laisser une copie de tes mails sur le serveur sinon le lapin dit tout le tps que tu as des mails


----------



## landry (17 Juillet 2005)

axel a dit:
			
		

> .mac c t un soluce parmis tant d'autres...
> tu as wanadoo, free, etc, etc...
> par contre tu ne peux pas laisser une copie de tes mails sur le serveur sinon le lapin dit tout le tps que tu as des mails


Sur free tu peux créer autant de pop que tu veux... sans être abonné free.. Pour le mail c'est vrai que le lapin devrait ne comptabiliser que le nombre de mail non lus... Ca doit être possible...

@Axel
Ton Lapin bouge t-il ses ptites oreilles ?

@dgeorg
Le Galaxy c'est superbe diner tout en inox et néons roses... mega kitsh 50's avec des serveuses d'époque.... C'est un endroit que j'aimais fréquenter...


----------



## axel (17 Juillet 2005)

Oui mon lapin bouge bien les oreilles... 
tip top


----------



## dgeorg (17 Juillet 2005)

Ce qui serait bien, c'Est qu'on puisse parametrer plusieurs comptes pop... parce que j'ai deux adresses
que j'utilise courament et j'aimerais bien que le lapin me prévienne pour chacune d'elle.

sinon quelqu'un disait qu'on pouvait spécifier au nabaztag un autre serveur que l'officiel... qqn a plus
d'infos sur comment parler au petit animal ?

sinon, landry, le galaxy, c'est pas sur st-denis, vers le métro laurier ?


----------



## axel (17 Juillet 2005)

tu peux en configurer plusieurs ( moi j'en ai 3) par contre tu n'auras aucune différence si ca vient de ton mail xxx@mac.com ou xxx@free.fr... un mail un point lumineux, 2 mails 2 points lumineux, 3 et plus c 3 points lumineux sur le lapin pour te prevenir que tu as des mails


----------



## landry (18 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> sinon quelqu'un disait qu'on pouvait spécifier au nabaztag un autre serveur que l'officiel... qqn a plus
> d'infos sur comment parler au petit animal ?
> 
> sinon, landry, le galaxy, c'est pas sur st-denis, vers le métro laurier ?


 
Bjour,

En fait tu paramètre ton lapin en créant un réseau d'ordinateur à Lapin qui intègre un mini service web permettant de le paramétrer avec entre autre le nom et le port du serveur web qu'il doit attaquer pour vivre... C'est donc parametrable encore faut-il trouver un serveur qui sache communiquer avec le lapin... C'est donc ouvert.

Le Galaxy en effet c'est sur saint-denis (de toute facon ya que des st à montreal).. Il parrait que c'est devenu un resto italien :mouais: .


----------



## landry (22 Juillet 2005)

bjour,

Petit bilan après une semaine avec mon lapin....

Les points positifs :
- je le trouve toujours aussi mignon, ca fait une petite lampe d'ambiance...
- le jeu avec les oreilles.... qui se synchronisent avec les oreilles d'un autre lapin (celui d'axel)... est plus amusant qu'il m'y parraissait à l'origine.

A revoir :
- la 'voix du lapin' n'est pas terrible à mon gout, ca serait bien de pouvoir la choisir,
- les services  - alerte e-mail et météo pour ce qui concerne - font clignoter le lapin à longueur de journée sur même rythme. Un petit travail sur des animations lumineuses plus élaborées et plus fondues serait le bienvenu,
- globalement le lapin s'allume beaucoup en violet : alerte e-mail et signaux vitaux, il serait agréable de pouvoir choisir la couleur de ces derniers,
- la possibilité de programmer la veille du lapin n'est  possible que globalement, il serait interessant de pouvoir faire plusieurs paramétrages en fonction du jour de la semaine.

Un petit plus :
- Pouvoir mettre le lapin en veille et le réveiller par un appui long sur le bonton situé au dessus de sa tête.

Néanmoins je le trouve toujours amusant...

De nouveaux propriètaires en vue ?

Bon Week End


----------



## dgeorg (22 Juillet 2005)

moi je l'attends toujours!!!!!!!!!!!!!
argh! vivement qu'il arrive!

Dgeorg


----------



## landry (22 Juillet 2005)

@dgeorg

Sais-tu s'il est parti ? Y'as des données de tracking de ton colis ?


----------



## dgeorg (22 Juillet 2005)

ouai, il est part mercredi de mageekstore...
y a pas de données pour suivre l'évolution de l'envoi, parce que la livraison se fait ailleurs qu'en France.

Sinon tu l'as acheté ou ton nabaztag ?


----------



## landry (22 Juillet 2005)

@dgeorg
A la Fnac(.com), c'était les moins chers vu que le port était gratuit, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils livrent en dehors de nos frontières... J'ai hâte de faire des petits coucou au Quebec.


----------



## landry (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Violet vient communiquer des infos sur l'API publique permettant
de communiquer avec son nabaztag via un site web.
C'est simple et efficace.
Maintenant à chaque nouvelle connexion sur mon site webperso
- elles ne sont pas nombreuses...-
Mon lapin me le signale, c'est fait en 3 lignes de PHP. 

Super initiative.

Pour en savoir plus un yahoo group a été créé pour les développeurs.

Bonne journée.

Landry


----------



## dgeorg (30 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous!
J ai enfin reçu mon Nabaztag!
Mais gros problème je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner : j'ai les trois lumières vertes s'affichent, il
peut donc bien se connecter au site, mais au moment apès le nez clignote en orange et rien ne se passe!
Quelqu'un a une idée pour aider mon pauvre petit lapin!!!
Merci


----------



## dgeorg (30 Juillet 2005)

Comme un c**, j'avais oublié de cocher une petite case très importante!
J'ai un nabaztag qui marche!!!


----------



## landry (30 Juillet 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> Comme un c**, j'avais oublié de cocher une petite case très importante!
> J'ai un nabaztag qui marche!!!


Salut,
Ca y esy, il est arrivé ton lapin -il est venu à la nage ou bien...-, tu n'as pas eu de problème de transfo ?
Bienvenu à ton lapin.... Tu nous fera un petit topo de tes impressions ?
Bonne journée.

Landry


----------



## dgeorg (30 Juillet 2005)

Alors c'est super un nabaztag, je me lasse pas de le regarder.
Il est arrivé par la poste hier, je n'ai pas eu de frais de douane supplémentaire à payer, bilan :
un nabaztag à 97¤ frais de port compris (meme prix qu'en france!!!).
J'ai eu un peu de mal à le faire marcher, parce que j'avais pas coché une case!
Mais depuis c'est beaucoup mieux!
Je lui ai mis plein de services et envoyer pleins de clins d'oeil.

Sinon Landry, j'ai vu le truc sur l'API et j'ai vu que tu es actif dans la discussion! Donc j'ai une question pour toi :
si on utilise l'api pour envoyer un fichier musical de la bibliothèque, on ne paiera pas l'envoi du message, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## landry (30 Juillet 2005)

@dgeorg
Quelle est la fameuse case que tu n'avais donc point coché ?

Concernant l'API, celle-ci permet d'envoyer des message à ton Lapin via violet; il est donc normal que tu ne court-circuite pas leurs services rémunérateurs... a terme je pense qu'on ne pourra donc pas envoyer de message musico via l'API si on n'est pas abonné aux services plus...
Tu veux te lancer dansl'utilisation de cette API?


----------



## dgeorg (30 Juillet 2005)

la petite case que je n'avais pas vu était une case à cocher si on a réseau crypté!!!
je risquais pas d'aller bien loin!!

l'API m'intéressait si cela pouvait permettre d'envoyer des messages via internet sans être abonné aux services plus : comme je suis pas en france, je peux pas trop en profiter!!! (vu que j'ai plus de compte actif la bas !!)


----------



## landry (30 Juillet 2005)

de oute facon je ne connais pas la position de violet à ce sujet, et quelles seront les évolutions, pour l'instant c'est possible mais ultérieurement je ne sais pas.


----------



## dgeorg (4 Août 2005)

Le matin, quand mon lapinoux sort de veille, j'ai l'impression qu'il a toujours du mal à aller chercher
les messages qu'on lui a envoyé pendant son sommeil... il clignote bleu ciel vraiment lingtemps...
quelqu'un d'autre a ce problème ?


----------



## landry (4 Août 2005)

Salut dgeorg,
A prioiri je n'ai pas ce problème...
La base du lapin clignote en mauve (ou plutot violet)
ou en Orange durant cette phase...
Ici le soir il y a souvent des pbs de serveur (phases de maintenance) donc base du lapin en Orange...


----------



## dgeorg (4 Août 2005)

Merci de ta réponse...
je pense que les problèmes de maintenance correspondes au moment où mon lapin est en détresse!!
Tu dis qu'ils sont en phases de maintenance... tu penses qu'ils vont rajouter de nouveaux services bientot ?


----------



## landry (4 Août 2005)

Ca ne dure jamais longtemps.... La base du lapin est juste en orange 1/4 d'h de temps en temps le soir (ici)...
et après ca repart.... a part ca il te plait ton nabaztag?


----------



## Ro. (6 Août 2005)

. youhou .

J'ai acheté mon Nabaztag hier au Printemps design à Beaubourg (95¤, normal) et j'ai aussi eu beaucoup de mal à le connecter. Maintenant c'est fait ça marche bien. On sent que le concept est neuf mais je pense que ça a de l'avenir.

Les coupures sont assez fréquentes je trouve, mais si c'est pour améliorer le service, c'est excusable. C'est vrai aussi que le dispositif lumineux pourrait être plus soigné, c'est vraiment mieux quand ça clignote en fondu, ça nous rapelle nos ordinateurs chéris... J'ai pas encore bien compris ce qui était payant (il y a un décompte à 20, je ne sais pas si c'est pour les mp3 persos, les fichiers MIDI, ou bien juste une histoire de capacité de stockage... on verra bien).
Il faut vraiment que la vérification des mails soit revue. je n'ai aucune envie d'effacer tous mes messages du serveur. ça ne doit pas être bien compliqué. Je trouve super mesquin que les mails soient payants. du coup personne n'écrira jamais à flifli@nabaztag.com. Personne ne veut payer 4¤ par mois pour juste faire ça SURTOUT que la plupart du temps les amis de propriétaires de nabaztag n'en ont pas (!!).

Sinon, tout va bien, c'est tout à fait mignon. surtout le mien. il s'appelle flifli si ça intéresse quelqu'un.

Landry, je serais très intéressé de savoir la manipulation à faire pour communiquer en direct les visites sur mon site. est-ce que c'est compliqué...? merci

Je suis aussi en train d'écrire à violet pour les féliciter et suggérer quelques trucs. je pense qu'une intégration avec les RSS et les podcasts serait vraiment cool...

. à bientôt au pays des lapins en plastique translucide .


----------



## landry (6 Août 2005)

@Ro
- C'est vrai que les coupures sont fréquentes -en ce moment par exemple - j'ai plutot l'impression que c'est le serveur qui est tombé. Pour ce qui est payant c'est tout sauf les 'clin d'oeil' qui sont a vrai dire largement sufisants... Envoyer des midi ou mp3 me semble pas vraiment dans le concept. Les services gratuits sont déjà en fontion, les autres services payants il faut attendre septembre.
Je suis tout a fait d'acoord avec toi sur le modèle économique... Payer pour pouvoir envoyer.. bof...  
Pour ce qui concerne la possibilité d'envoyer des messages à partir de son site web par exemple est très simple si tu fais un peu de programmation php. Je peux t'envoyer la mini doc...
N'hésite pas envoyer des messages à Viole, ils les lisent et y réponde...
Je t'envoie un petit message sur ton lapin dés que le serveur est reparti.

Landry


----------



## Ro. (7 Août 2005)

@landry

Merci pour le message. J'aimerais bien oui que tu m'envoies ta mini-doc, j'essaierai de me débrouiller. Un service de plus ne serait pas de trop. Mon mail est parti chez violet, j'espère avoir une réponse dans la semaine, je vous tiendrai au courant.

à la prochaine au pays des blablabla


----------



## landry (19 Août 2005)

Ro. a dit:
			
		

> @landry
> 
> Merci pour le message. J'aimerais bien oui que tu m'envoies ta mini-doc, j'essaierai de me débrouiller. Un service de plus ne serait pas de trop. Mon mail est parti chez violet, j'espère avoir une réponse dans la semaine, je vous tiendrai au courant.
> 
> à la prochaine au pays des blablabla




@Ro
As tu eu une réponse ? Ca sent les vacances chez Violet,
même le yahoo group pou l'API est bien endormi...

Bonne Journée


----------



## landry (30 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Le lapin est entré dans _l'avis de forums_ ici : 
http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=401 

heureux ou malheureux pocessuer de Lapin,
vous pouvez y donner votre avis sur le Lapin.
Avis constructif j'espère.

De plus Benoit à créer un Forum dédié au Nabaztag ici:
http://nabaztag.forumactif.fr/ 
pour rassembler, aider, papotter, développer autour du Lapin,
première mission de sauvetage assurée aujourd'hui.
Vous êtes les bienvenus pour y participer.

Bonne Journée


----------



## landry (5 Octobre 2005)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu as raison.
> j'ai écrit à violet et ils m'ont dit qu'ils vont intégrer l'option "fuseau horaire" dans les prochaines semaines.


Salut Dgeorg...
Les noubeaux services arrivent petit à petit... 
et maintenant tu peux choisir ton fuseau horaire
dans la nouvelle version du site...
Quelques nouveautés... le nabcast pour ceux qui ont choisi l'option 'fullrabbit' mais aussi le paratge de mp3 et l'annuaire...
Devrait arriver bientot la nouvelle version de l'API, les nouveaux services sur abo et de nouvelles oreilles...


----------



## landry (24 Octobre 2005)

Ca y est le Nabaztag intègre désormais une fonction TTS qui permet de lui faire dire n'importe quelle phrase. 
Enfin beaucoup plus de souplesse dans l'utilisation de celui-ci.
On attend toujours l'API v2 permettant d'utiliser cette fonction - entre autres. Elle ne devrait plus tarder


----------



## landry (24 Novembre 2005)

L'API nouvelle est arrivée, elle intègre principalement les possibilités de créer des chorégraphies et d'envoyer des messages texte au lapin qui va les lire. 

Pour rappel l'API permet d'utiliser le lapin en interaction avec les autres programmes tels que votre site web. 
*
Pour ce qui me concerne on peut lui envoyer des messages à partir de mon site perso, il fait coucou à chaque nouvellle session sur ce même site, il me donne le rating des radio blogs, il me lit les titres des news de libé (quand ils ne sont pas en grève).

Bref c'est la fête


----------



## ericroc (17 Décembre 2005)

bonsoir, je relance le sujet, car je viens d'avoir mon Lapin,

mais voila je ne peux pas le configurer, je ne comprends pas.

Imac G5 Rev B

le truc c'est que je suis connecté a internet en ethernet et non pas en wifi, comment puis-je faire pour le faire communiquer avec mon lapin?

Merci de votre aide.
Eric


----------



## [cedric_2b] (17 Décembre 2005)

Salut , je suis (je pense) futur acheteur de ce petit lapin, mais une question me trotte : 
Le lapin se connecte à mon modem (routeur) ou a mon ordi ? Je pense que c'est au modem mais je ne suis pas sure. merci


----------



## juliuslechien (17 Décembre 2005)

Le lapin se connecte au modem à ma connaissance et par wifi.


----------



## ericroc (17 Décembre 2005)

help me je galère, je ne comprends pas je n'arrive meme pas a ccéder au menu de configuration du lapin.


----------



## [cedric_2b] (17 Décembre 2005)

Peut-etre que ce lien pourra d'aider http://www.nabaztag.com/vl/FR/gfx/1/nabaztag_configuration_1_0.pdf


----------



## ericroc (18 Décembre 2005)

mais je n'arrive meme pas a accéder a la page 192.168.0.1 qui est la page de configuration du lapin, donc je ne comprends rien.


----------



## ericroc (18 Décembre 2005)

j'ai une seule lumière verte!


----------



## [cedric_2b] (18 Décembre 2005)

Le Wifi de ton iMac reconnais le lapin ?  il apparait dans le menu du  signe wifi "dans menu extra en haut a droite" ?


----------



## landry (18 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
si tu es en Airport, il a 2 paramètres à éviiter 
- wifi G uniquement (le lapin est en B)
- et limitation de portée.

Sinon il te faut éteindre le Lapin
le rebrancher en appuyant sur sa tête jusqu'à ce qu'il soit bleu
puis connecter le wifi de ton mac sur ton lapin...
Ensuite tu pourras accéder au 192.168.0.1

Est-ce la manip que tu as faite ?


----------



## ericroc (18 Décembre 2005)

oui j'ai fais ca mais je n'arrive pas a accéder a la page ou on rentre l'adresse spécifiée. Le Nabaztag apparait dans l'icone wifi, je le coche, et il ne se passe rien.


----------



## ericroc (18 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de réésayer la manip, le lapin bleu, je vais dasn l'icone wifi, je coche Nabaztag, et il ne se passe rien. Ensuite j'essaye de rentrer l'adresse 192.168.0.1 dans safari, mais ca ne fonctionne pas.

Je n'y comprends rien.

Je pense que c'est parce que mon accès internet n'est pas en wifi.

En fait j'en sais rien.

sinon comment tu fais pour selectionner le G ou B dans airport?


----------



## landry (18 Décembre 2005)

ericroc a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de réésayer la manip, le lapin bleu, je vais dasn l'icone wifi, je coche Nabaztag, et il ne se passe rien. Ensuite j'essaye de rentrer l'adresse 192.168.0.1 dans safari, mais ca ne fonctionne pas.



Ca devrait marcher... En fait moi j'ai galéré un peu au bébut mais bon depuis je ne suis jamais retourné en mode config... je ne vois pas ce qui coince... Tes réglages firewall ptet...

Essaye le forum http://nabaztag.forumactif.fr/ ou passe un mail au support de violet  support@nabaztag.com



			
				ericroc a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est parce que mon accès internet n'est pas en wifi.


Ben ca il t'en faudra un pour que ca fonctionne



			
				ericroc a dit:
			
		

> sinon comment tu fais pour selectionner le G ou B dans airport?


Par défaut c'est B et G dans la config airport... Moi j'avais juste voulu faire le malin et le changer


----------



## ericroc (18 Décembre 2005)

ben je m'acharne mais rien n'y fait, je ne trouve meme pas comment modifier les réglages de airport, dans préférences systeme je ne vois pas le B ou le G, bref ca commence a me prendre la tete.

Un accès internet j'en ai un mais il n'est pas configuré en wifi, il est en ethernet, et la page 192.168.0.1 ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## ericroc (18 Décembre 2005)

personne ne peux m'aider je commence a déséspérer


----------



## valoriel (18 Décembre 2005)

pour commencer, le fait que ta liaison internet soit en wifi ou en ethernet ne change rien!! c'est le mac qui s'occupe de la liaison avec le lapin...

donc première question, auquel tu as déjà peut-être répondu, ton mac posséde t'il bien une carte airport?

je n'ai pas de nabaztag, donc je ne peux pas vraiment t'aider, mais je n'arrive pas trop à voir ou sa coince :hein:


----------



## ericroc (30 Décembre 2005)

si on peut m'aider, car je n'ai toujours pas de solution


----------



## pixelemon (30 Décembre 2005)

tu as donc créé un réseau sans fil depuis ton menu airport ds la barre de tâches en haut à droite "créer un réseau", puis nommé ce réseau (nabaztag ? par exemple), puis une clé wep (ton tel portable par exemple, 10 chiffres faciles a mémoriser), puis tu as, dans tes préférences système, réglé ton partage internet afin de partager ton internet par wifi, et tu as synchronisé ton lapin ?

c'est ça ? si c'est bien tout ça je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas, désolé.


----------



## landry (30 Décembre 2005)

EricRoc...
Ton problème vient du fait que tu dois absolument avoir une connexion au net en WIfi.. ce que tu n'as pas et à part utiliser ton Imac comme passerelle je ne vois pas comment tu peux faire... Et dans ce cas (au cas ou ca marcherait) ton lapin ne fonctionnerait que quand ton Imac est allumé.



Je poste une copie d'écran de l'interface de configuration du lapin...
et le lien vers le guide de cnx des lapins : http://www.nabaztag.com/vl/FR/gfx/1/nabaztag_configuration_1_0.pdf
Si un spécialiste réseau peut aider ericroc à connecter le lapin au net via son Imac
ca serait sympa... Car moi je pense que c'est possible mais ce n'est pas hyper clair ...
Pov'ti père il rame...

Faudrait ptet plutot poster dans le forum Réseau, non ?

Merci


----------



## lherth (6 Janvier 2006)

Salut a tous... juste une question complémentaire DGDEORG. Quand tu parles de cryptage, tu parle de cryptage réseau Wifi WEP ou bien d'autre chose. Parce que mon lapin fait comme le tient... je dois mettre autre chose a la place de Open System? (je suis sur un réseau local de mon ecole (cad bien protégé) )  Merci d'avance.


----------



## lherth (6 Janvier 2006)

Salut a tous... juste une question complémentaire DGDEORG. Quand tu parles de cryptage, tu parle de cryptage réseau Wifi WEP ou bien d'autre chose. Parce que mon lapin fait comme le tient... je dois mettre autre chose a la place de Open System? (je suis sur un réseau local de mon ecole (cad bien protégé) ) Merci d'avance.


----------



## scoodyflo (14 Février 2006)

Petit question  : 

dans le cadre une borne airport Xtrem en WPA 2 (mode routeur désactivé, wifi B et G) 
je pense que le lapin ne peux se connecter ? 
il faut donc faire une passerelle avec la carte airport du mac  ? 

sinon 
ce lapin est  extra ...ça sert a rien , moi j'en ai pas mais cela fait 3 soirées que je passe a faire des news débiles pour les envoyer sur 2 lapins ... Soirées hysteros garanties 
Merci l'option FullRabbit
Gargeband facilite la tache , il faut juste penser en encoder en 96 kbit/s mp3 sinon c'est le pied ... 
envoi un message par email ou sms ... 
c'est tres simple ! 
 moi qui penssait que c'etait  nul a c... 
je me suis trompé


----------



## landry (14 Février 2006)

Si tu ne veux pas que ton lapin passe par ta borne airport, en effet il faut utiliser le mac comme passerelle... Mail il faut que ce mac se connecte au net via une autre interface.
En tout cas lapin + Mac airport passerelle + cnx internet via ethernet ca fonctionne même le mac en veille.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

Bon... à moi.

J'ai offert Nabaztag à ma frangine, mais également impossible de le configurer, enfin pas jusqu'au bout. J'ai suivi les instructions... mais je vois pas où ça coincerait.

Une question: lorsque Nabaztag est connecté à la borne, toute autre connexion Internet est impossible vie le Mac?


----------



## landry (16 Février 2006)

Je te renvoie sur le forum nabaztag.forumactif.com...
Une fois configuré, le lapin doit être redémarré normalement.. Et le mac peut se reconnecter à la borne. Attention tu dois être en config wep et pas wpa...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

landry a dit:
			
		

> Je te renvoie sur le forum nabaztag.forumactif.com...
> Une fois configuré, le lapin doit être redémarré normalement.. Et le mac peut se reconnecté à la borne. Attention tu dois être en config wep et pas wpa...



Je retesterai demain chez ma frangine. WEP en 128 bits, c'est ok? Y a des trucs spécial à activer ou pas sur la config de la borne?


----------



## scoodyflo (17 Février 2006)

merci pour l'info !


----------



## Nexka (17 Février 2006)

Ca y est :love: J'en ai un  TROP COOL   

Est ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup l'option Full rabit???


----------



## scoodyflo (18 Février 2006)

moi j'ai pas de lapin  mais le full rabbit c'est top !  car je peux envoyer a tout mes potes en full rabbit ; autant de mp3 sur leurs lapins , créer des news debiles  pour les faire hurler de dire ... et quand j'en ai marre je balance un mp3 en 160 kbits  = plantage du rabbit " en beauté ... 
et c'est moi a mon tour qui est mort de rire !    
Alors si vous avez des amis inventifs et créatif ... Sauter sur le option Full rabbit
  

 l'option Full Rabbit


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2006)

Bon, après avoir changé le canal sur la borne (7 au lieu d'automatique), le lapin s'est mis en marche. :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, après avoir changé le canal sur la borne (7 au lieu d'automatique), le lapin s'est mis en marche. :love:



Oui! Et il est chooooooouuuuuuuu :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (18 Février 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oui! Et il est chooooooouuuuuuuu :love: :love:




Clair :love: C'est trop mimi :love:


----------



## scoodyflo (19 Février 2006)

Apres avoir envoyé des milliers de messages aussi debile  qu'inutile (merci Garageband)  , le proprio du lapin attaqué vient de passé commande d'un lapin ... livraison chez moi lundi  ... 
pour des raisons trop longue , je trouve le geste super sympas  , mais ce beau cadeau risque d'être pour moi plutot en demi-teinte ... pourquoi ça je vous laisse mediter sur la fabuleuse émission Karambolage sur ARTE - emission du Dimanche 12 fevrier 2006

Karambolage sur ARTE TV sujet cadeau

L'arroseur ..arrosé   :bebe:


----------



## axel (25 Février 2006)

salut...
j'ai un abo full rabit et quand je veux m'abonner à un flux rss j'ai un message me disant que l'adresse rss n'est pas bonne... qqln peut il m'aider?
merci

ex d'adresse rss:
feed://rss.macg.co/


----------



## scoodyflo (25 Février 2006)

Je galere un peu pour sa mise en service ... 
je viens de passer ma borne du WPA2 au WEP 128 bits ....   le lapin peux t'il fonctionner si la borne n'a pas la fonction routeur  (NAT) d'activé car ma freebox est reglé en NAT 
du coup le lapin affiche 2 lumieres vertes au demarrage puis apres  ... :mouais:


----------



## scoodyflo (25 Février 2006)

rien que de voir les problemes sur le forum nabaztag  c'est l'enfer 

je lutte depuis presque deja 10 h  ... j'en peux plus 

voila les details 
j'ai une freebox reglé NAT (avec differents port ouvert ... ) et plage adresse IP de 1 à 5 DHCP actif
mon PB possede uniquement l'adresse 2 avec son adresse MAC
j'ai une borme airport xtrem regle sans routeur (192.168.0.1) 

Jusque là ton fonctinne tip top  

j'ai du passer la borne en WEP 128 au lieu du WPA... 
je lance le lapin en mode "ad hoc"  effectue les reglage  
desactive DHCP  et entre les adresses IP ; masque et passerelle sur l'adresse de la borne 

j'arrive a 2 lampes Vertes et la derniere orange ( connexion au serveur nabaztag ) 

Vous avez un avis  ...    car c'est lourd dingue cette config


----------



## Nexka (26 Février 2006)

flobipro a dit:
			
		

> rien que de voir les problemes sur le forum nabaztag  c'est l'enfer
> 
> je lutte depuis presque deja 10 h  ... j'en peux plus
> 
> ...



Est ce que tu as inscrit ton lapin sur le site Nazbatag?? (numéro de série et tout) 
Tu devrais peut être essayer de redirectionner le port 80 (ou 8080) sur la borne airport.


----------



## scoodyflo (26 Février 2006)

le mapin est enregistre , c'est la chose la plus facile avec ce truc   
en effet  bonne remarque je vais essayer d'ouvrir le port 80 sur ma freebox ( dans un premier temps ) 
j'ai en effet deja lu pas mal de chose sur les ports 80  ou 8080 seulement dans l'interface "adhoc" du lapin rebelle  le changement des ports semble impossible ( je suis en version 2.0 du programme interne du lapin  )  sur le fichier pdf nabaztag ils sont en "Nabaztag manual configuration 1.1b ou 1.4b" , là on voit que l'on peux changer sans probleme  le nom du server ainsi que le port ...:mouais: 

voir piece jointe   Nabaztag manual config


----------



## scoodyflo (27 Février 2006)

je craque 
apres 5 re init de la freebox avec  NAT (active ou pas )
        7  re init de ma borne airport 

j'en peux plus retour dans le carton   :hein: :hein: :hein:   
je prefere ce lapin chez les autres  ....  


Quelqu'un en veux un  ?


----------



## scoodyflo (1 Mars 2006)

Bonjour  ,
Enfin 
j'ai reussi a le connecter apres avoir tout recommencé  à zero  (et pour la 10 eme fois) 

J'etais au bord de la crise... avec le même routage , même matos , des adressages IP logique , rien a faire pendant 5 jours.

j'ai donc pensé  a virer la clé WEP ( réseau ouvert )
et j'ai aussi par un lien du site Nabaztag changer de PORT 80 --> 8080
configuration :
Freebox  routeur NAT activé  DHCP aussi  et adressages IP dans une suite logique par adresse MAC ( lapin , borne airportExtreme, et Powerbook )

Borne Airport :
réglage de la BORNE toujours en passerelle via DHCP (routeur borne desactive), canaux auto , norme B/G, réglage accès par identification adresse MAC (securite supplementaire car j'aime pas le cryptage WEP )

Taux de multidiffusion selon le choix le lapin fonctionne de 2 à 11

robustesse interference activé
Premier boot du lapin  apres le mode "adhoc"
SANS clé WEP Sur le reseau WIFI 

la connexion se réalise en quelques petites secondes , puis ça roule et deja 6 messages ;-) OH MIRACLE   
:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe: mon jouet fonctionne  :bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:

2eme étape : 
j'ai donc fermé le reseau WIFI par une clé  de 13 caractères 
il aime pas les codes à + de 13 caractères !!!!

Lapin en mode "ad hoc"
comme d'had  ...
 scan du wifi
 puis tape la clé   (la même clé depuis 5 jours )

DHCP activé
aucune autre adresse  à remplir

Reboot
 Aucun probleme  
le lapin  est son IP 
La borne aussi 
le Powerbook  également 
et la freebox routeur aussi 

J'étais au bord du craquage de nerf , 5 jours  avec la même config  ...

Je vais pouvoir passé a des trucs plus drôle


----------



## dgeorg (2 Mars 2006)

lherth a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous... juste une question complémentaire DGDEORG. Quand tu parles de cryptage, tu parle de cryptage réseau Wifi WEP ou bien d'autre chose. Parce que mon lapin fait comme le tient... je dois mettre autre chose a la place de Open System? (je suis sur un réseau local de mon ecole (cad bien protégé) ) Merci d'avance.



je sors de mon silence...

la seule chose dont je me souvienne des problèmes que j'ai eu à l'époque (6 mois déjà), c'est que j'avais tout rempli comme il faut dans la page de configuration (avec une clé wep) sauf que j'avais
oublié de cocher la case "wep enabled" ... c'est bête, mais ça empechait tout fonctionnement...

sinon l'API c'est gratuit ? parce que comme je suis pas en france, je ne peux utiliser que les fonctionnalités gratuites... (pas de compte français)


----------



## landry (6 Mars 2006)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> sinon l'API c'est gratuit ? parce que comme je suis pas en france, je ne peux utiliser que les fonctionnalités gratuites... (pas de compte français)


 
Oui c'est gratuit, il ya déjà pas mal d'interface toute développées, tu peux regarder par là : nabaztag.free.fr


----------



## pooky31 (6 Mars 2006)

Ce truc est génial !!!
Ce matin pour le reveil :
"Il est l'heure que vous m'avez demandé pour vous reveiller" donc ce n'est pas la peine de m'engueuler en gros j'y suis pour rien...
Après il m'a lu les infos du monde... puis m'a dit qu'il pleuvait aujourd'hui.
Avant de me dire "Il est 9 heures, si vous aviez prévu de prendre le train de 9 heure vous l'avez raté !"


----------



## dgeorg (6 Mars 2006)

ok merci pour le site landry!
c'est toi qui l'a fait ? c'est vachement cool!


----------



## landry (6 Mars 2006)

dgeorg a dit:
			
		

> ok merci pour le site landry!
> c'est toi qui l'a fait ? c'est vachement cool!


Ben voui c'est du home made, merci !
Dans les liens, en plus de ce que tu peux télécharger, j'ai essayé de mettre un max de choses concernant l'interface, j'espère que tu y trouveras ton bonheur.


----------



## pooky31 (6 Mars 2006)

Dit landry ton site est génial !
Je m'amuse comme un fou dessus. 
J'ai deux question à te poser :
- Est ce qu'on peut inserer ton API Php dans Iweb avec un compte .mac (j'ai bien peur que non)...
- Comment fait on pour tomber directement sur laisser un message libre et non un message préengistré sur l'API. En fait comment évite t'on de cliquer sur le curseur curseur... C'est pas très facile à expliquer tout ça ;-)
En tout cas félicitations !


----------



## landry (6 Mars 2006)

@pooky31
Merci merci merci...
Le premier point, je ne peu pas te dire, je ne sais pas si .mac accepte le php... et iweb, j'ai juste regardé 17s.
Par contre pour passer en tts (text to speech) par défaut il y a juste un paramètre à changer dans la pge php quand tu personnalises l'interface pour l'installer sur ton serveur...

Amuse toi bien !


----------



## pooky31 (7 Mars 2006)

landry a dit:
			
		

> @pooky31
> Merci merci merci...
> Le premier point, je ne peu pas te dire, je ne sais pas si .mac accepte le php... et iweb, j'ai juste regardé 17s.
> Par contre pour passer en tts (text to speech) par défaut il y a juste un paramètre à changer dans la pge php quand tu personnalises l'interface pour l'installer sur ton serveur...
> ...



Merci !


----------



## Imaginus (7 Mars 2006)

Mince quel engouement pour ce machin ! 

Euh ca coute combien ce truc ?


----------



## landry (7 Mars 2006)

Ce 'machin' coûte 95 euro environ...
Sympa ton avatar Imaginus...

​


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2006)

bonjour,
je viens de prendre connaissance de ce lapin complètement inutile mais indispensable.
J'ai bien compris comment les différents forfaits fonctionnaient, tout ce qu'il pouvait faire par contre je n'ai pas bien saisi tout le matériel qu'il fallait.
J'ai un imac g5 1,8 avec connexion internet, il me faut quoi en plus?une carte airport?une borne airport?
merci pour les précisions


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> je viens de prendre connaissance de ce lapin complètement inutile mais indispensable.
> J'ai bien compris comment les différents forfaits fonctionnaient, tout ce qu'il pouvait faire par contre je n'ai pas bien saisi tout le matériel qu'il fallait.
> J'ai un imac g5 1,8 avec connexion internet, il me faut quoi en plus?une carte airport?une borne airport?
> merci pour les précisions


 
Tu as une carte Airport dans ton iMac (de mémoire je ne sais plus s'ils en sont équipés en standard)? En plus de la carte, il te faut une borne wi-fi (Airport ou autre) pour que ton lapin puisse se connecter à Internet. 

Tu es allé faire un tour sur ce forum?​


----------



## J_K (3 Avril 2006)

Woohoo!

Je viens de recevoir d'une amie un de ces Nabaztag! 

C'est à mourir de rire! :love:

Il est vrai que cela ne sert absolument à rien, mais c'est incontournable! 

Donc voilà, on peut envoyer des messages sur mon Nabaztag depuis mon site web (en bas de la page d'accueil), via une interface, je l'ai insérée à l'arrache dans mon site iWeb (on est obligé d'aller bidouiller la page html, et le php ne fonctionne pas!).


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu as une carte Airport dans ton iMac (de mémoire je ne sais plus s'ils en sont équipés en standard)? En plus de la carte, il te faut une borne wi-fi (Airport ou autre) pour que ton lapin puisse se connecter à Internet.
> 
> Tu es allé faire un tour sur ce forum?​



alors je n'ai pas de carte airport, c'est un imac g5 revA.Il me faut donc acheter cette carte et soit louer un modem wifi à mon fai (neuf telecom) ou alors acheter la borne airport


----------



## J_K (3 Avril 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> alors je n'ai pas de carte airport, c'est un imac g5 revA.Il me faut donc acheter cette carte et soit louer un modem wifi à mon fai (neuf telecom) ou alors acheter la borne airport



L'ennui c'est que ce machin ne marche qu'en wifi et seulement s'il est connecté en direct à la borne, ton mac ne pourrait pas servir de relais, en tout cas je n'ai pas réussi à le paramétrer de la sorte!

Donc il te faut soit un modem wifi, soit une borne, et dans les deux cas équiper ton G5 d'une carte AirPort. 

Voilà, c'est redit une fois de plus pour être bien sûr!


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> L'ennui c'est que ce machin ne marche qu'en wifi et seulement s'il est connecté en direct à la borne, ton mac ne pourrait pas servir de relais, en tout cas je n'ai pas réussi à le paramétrer de la sorte!
> 
> Donc il te faut soit un modem wifi, soit une borne, et dans les deux cas équiper ton G5 d'une carte AirPort. Voilà!


ok, je vais donc aller faire un tour du coté des petites annonces pour trouver une carte airport et une borne airport pas trop chère.
Une dernière petite question, la borne airport remplace mon modem?ou j'ai rien compris au fonctionnement de la borne airport?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> ok, je vais donc aller faire un tour du coté des petites annonces pour trouver une carte airport et une borne airport pas trop chère.
> Une dernière petite question, la borne airport remplace mon modem?ou j'ai rien compris au fonctionnement de la borne airport?


 
Non, tu vas brancher ton modem sur la borne, qui, elle diffusera ta connexion Internet dans ta maison/appart, par wi-fi.


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu vas brancher ton modem sur la borne, qui, elle diffusera ta connexion Internet dans ta maison/appart, par wi-fi.


ok et le branchement se fait en usb?ethernet?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> ok et le branchement se fait en usb?ethernet?


 
Ethernet.

Par contre, je ne sais pas comment cela se passe si tu as un modem USB uniquement... Sans doute cela doit aussi fonctionner si tu le branches sur le port USB de la borne.


----------



## landry (3 Avril 2006)

le lapin est uniquement accessible en wifi,
il doit se connecter directement au routeur
(même si des config avec le lapin connecté au mac paratageant sa cnx internet ont marché, ce n'est pas trivial)
de plus il faut un ordinateur wifi pour configurer le lapin.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2006)

landry a dit:
			
		

> le lapin est uniquement accessible en wifi,
> il doit se connecter directement au routeur
> (même si des config avec le lapin connecté au mac paratageant sa cnx internet ont marché, ce n'est pas trivial)
> de plus il faut un ordinateur wifi pour configurer le lapin.


 
Oui, c'est ce qui a été dit plus haut.

A savoir un ordi équipé d'une carte wi-fi, et une borne wi-fi.


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ethernet.
> 
> Par contre, je ne sais pas comment cela se passe si tu as un modem USB uniquement... Sans doute cela doit aussi fonctionner si tu le branches sur le port USB de la borne.


mon modem est en ethernet mais je sais pas si sur la borne airport il y a un branchement ethernet


----------



## landry (3 Avril 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> mon modem est en ethernet mais je sais pas si sur la borne airport il y a un branchement ethernet


C'est bien en ethernet que se branche la borne airport sur le modem.


----------



## J_K (3 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute cela doit aussi fonctionner si tu le branches sur le port USB de la borne.





			
				landry a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien en ethernet que se branche la borne airport sur le modem.



Donc comme l'a dit landry, les modems passent obligatoirement par le port ethernet des bornes AirPort (Extrême & Express).
Le port USB sert uniquement aux imprimantes et aux gadgets, genre récepteur USB pour télécommande.


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2006)

comment ça marche pour recevoir de la musique sur le lapin?


----------



## J_K (4 Avril 2006)

C'est assez simple si tu utilises par exemple un scripte comme celui que j'ai inséré à mon site iWeb. Tout en bas de la page d'accueil, tu peux envoyer messages, musique et autres lumières...  :love:


----------



## romain31000 (4 Avril 2006)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez simple si tu utilises par exemple un scripte comme celui que j'ai inséré à mon site iWeb. Tout en bas de la page d'accueil, tu peux envoyer messages, musique et autres lumières...  :love:


comment as tu créer cela?il faut forcément construire un site web?


----------



## Nanoux (4 Avril 2006)

Et les afinidos de chez Colette;

Ce lapin Arménien ça vous change vraiment la vie???

Allez raconte...


----------



## J_K (4 Avril 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> comment as tu créer cela?il faut forcément construire un site web?



Ben j'ai créé le site iWeb, et j'ai bidouillé le code html de la page d'accueil en y insérant le lien vers le scripte de ce site.

Tu t'y inscris, paramètre ton truc et hop, ca te crée le scripte, tout ce que tu as à faire c'est prendre le lien et l'insérer dans un site à toi qui existe déjà ou à donner le lien directement, à tes potes, ca démarre le scripte sur une page blanche toute simple!

Oui ça change la vie! C'est comme dirait l'autre, complètement inutile, mais néanmoins indispensable!

Je ne l'aurais jamais acheté, mais je l'ai reçu, ce qui change la donne, ce qui ne veut pas dire que je ne l'achèterai pas pour offrir à quelqu'un d'autre!


----------



## romain31000 (4 Avril 2006)

est ce qu'avec le nabaztag on peut utilisr une borne airport express ou faut il une borne airport extreme?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> est ce qu'avec le nabaztag on peut utilisr une borne airport express ou faut il une borne airport extreme?



Ça n'a pas d'importance.  Les deux diffusent en wi-fi.


----------



## romain31000 (4 Avril 2006)

je compte acheter ce lapin, il me faudra aussi acheter une carte airport car mon imac g5 en est démuni.mais vaut il mieu que je loue l'extension wifi de mon fai (neuf telecom) ou que j'opte pour la borne express?ou la borne airport?
personne ne peut me répondre?


----------



## J_K (4 Avril 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> (...) mais vaut il mieu que je loue l'extension wifi de mon fai (neuf telecom) ou que j'opte pour la borne express?ou la borne airport?
> personne ne peut me répondre?



Alors là, désolé, je ne connais pas les conditions de 9 télécom...

La borne AirPort Express, fonctionne très bien en elle-même et avec le lapin! J'ai un réseau wifi composé de deux bornes AirPort Express et du lapin! Le tout fonctionne, mais avec l'option sur le modem, je pense que cela pose un quelconque problème, étant donné que ce standard est le même partout!


----------



## landry (25 Juin 2006)

*Le Nabaztag a 1 an*

Pour ceux qui veulent plein d'infos sur le Nabaztag,
comment le configurer,
quoi faire et comment jouer avec l'API,
rencontrer d'autres lapins...
C'est sur http://nabaztag.forumactif.com ...

Pour des infos sur l'API permettant de piloter le Lapin c'est http://nabaztag.free.fr
avec des d&#233;mos :
le lapin vous donne votre biorythme,
le lapin traduit vos textes,
le lapin vous transmet des messages ...

PS. Si quelqu'un se sent &#224; l'aise pour programmer des Widgets, j'aimerais bien un coup de main pour en r&#233;aliser un pour envoyer des messages aux lapins.


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2006)

a force d'en parler et d'en voir au taff je vais finir par m'en prendre un


----------



## landry (25 Juin 2006)

Surtout au vu de ta localisation


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2006)

landry a dit:


> *Le Nabaztag a 1 an*
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent plein d'infos sur le Nabaztag,
> comment le configurer,
> ...



J'ai un Nabaztag dans une boite depuis quelques mois (cadeau de mon amie). C'est effectivement joli, mais voilà, y a-t-il des updates de firmware pour ces bêtes là ?

Parce que passer mon réseau Wifi WPA en WEP est hors de question.

Va-t-il rester un objet inerte à tout jamais ?


----------



## Nanoux (25 Novembre 2006)

Au mois d'avril, j'avais vus la bestiole chez un copain. Je n'avais pas la sensibilité "animal virtuel". Depuis 2 semaines, nous vivons avec macburrow et rabitroux à la maison ; cadeaux de ce même copin.
Résultat des courses : complètement inutile, pas attachant (nous avons un vrai animal) mais très fun. Autrement dit, ce truc donne les même renseignements que nos widgets, fait du bruit, est aussi blanc que nos iMac G5 et prend la place de 2 tasses sur le bureeau...
... Mais nous fait rire !!!


----------



## Nanoux (25 Novembre 2006)

Pour ceux que ça pourrait interesser :

Connexion wifi par carte Freebox. Ca fonctionne !
   OK pour le WEP mais nous avons du reconfigurer pour le WPA. Il parait que le nouveau Nabaztag (avec nombril) a corriger cette défaillance.

Ceux qui pourraient avoir en leur possession le nouveau rongeur, merci e vos commentaires.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2006)

Effectivement le premier Nabaztag &#233;tait en WEP... et je doute qu'une mise &#224; jour corrige cette lacune...

Dommage.


----------



## Micceret (10 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de craquer sur ce joili lapin blanc ...

Je vous tiendrais informé !  :rateau: 

Mic


----------



## iMax (10 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a force d'en parler et d'en voir au taff je vais finir par m'en prendre un



Ah, toi aussi ?


----------



## J_K (20 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Ah, toi aussi ?



Et toi?

À quand le iMax-Rabbit? 

Naha! :love:


----------



## Nanoux (20 Décembre 2006)

Depuis 1 semaine, c'est le bazar avec mon rongeur !!!
Violet a changé de seerveur et maintenant il ne dort plus, me donne l'heure et la météo en anglais !
Le plus grave, c'est qu'il n'arrive plus a communiquer avec son Amoureux... Snif snif


----------



## J_K (20 Décembre 2006)

Nanoux a dit:


> Depuis 1 semaine, c'est le bazar avec mon rongeur !!!
> Violet a changé de seerveur et maintenant il ne dort plus, me donne l'heure et la météo en anglais !
> Le plus grave, c'est qu'il n'arrive plus a communiquer avec son Amoureux... Snif snif



J'ai les mêmes problèmes...

Je l'ai débranché 30 minutes et après ça allait mieux de nouveau... Essaie...


----------



## Nanoux (20 Décembre 2006)

Help !

Je le débranche toutes les nuits, je suis allée sur le site pour tout désactiver pis reconfigurer le nuisible, mais rien ...
Mon West highland white (comme mon imac) terrier va bientôt avoir l'autorisation de le manger !!!
Pas professionnels chez Violet.
OK pour être victime de fashions victims (Ma bestiole est un cadeau), mais à ce prix là j'avais l'idée d'autre périfériques pour mon imac préféré.

Tout fonctionne bien avec votre lapin ?


----------



## iMax (20 Décembre 2006)

J_K a dit:


> Et toi?
> 
> À quand le iMax-Rabbit?
> 
> Naha! :love:



J'attend que tu m'en offre un


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> J'attend que tu m'en offre un



Ah je ne savais pas pour vous deux. Mes hommages.


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Décembre 2006)

ce lapinou me tente bien:love:  mais à lire ce fil , j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas qu'une partie de plaisir pour le connecter et pour qu'il fonctionne parfaitement...... 
est ce que je me trompe ?
l'investissement est quand même de 100 euros et s'il reste au fond d'une boite.....du coup j'hésite ...:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:


> ce lapinou me tente bien:love:  mais à lire ce fil , j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas qu'une partie de plaisir pour le connecter et pour qu'il fonctionne parfaitement......
> est ce que je me trompe ?



Non, tu ne te trompes pas tant que ça.  On a galéré avec ma sur pour que le sien fonctionne...

Mais avec du courage et de l'abnégation, nous y sommes arrivés.  Et il fonctionne impec'.


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Décembre 2006)

j'ai lu qu'il fonctionnait en wifi. j'ai une connection internet en wifi avec une livebox orange pour mon macbook ; penses tu que les difficultés soient importante pour le branchement ?
qu'avait ta soeur comme installation wifi ?
merci pour tes renseignements


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2006)

Je te sugg&#232;re de parcourir le pr&#233;sent fil pour avoir quelques tuyaux, ainsi que de jeter un &#339;il sur le forum en fran&#231;ais consacr&#233; au Nabaztag.

Le premier lapin ne fonctionnait qu'avec une protection en WEP. Il me semble avoir lu que le nouveau permettait le WPA. Ma frangine poss&#232;de une borne Airport Extreme.

Cela dit si l'on suit le mode d'emploi, on y arrive.


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Décembre 2006)

ok, merci à toi et bonne journée et .....bonne fêtes de Noël


----------



## MortyBlake (1 Janvier 2007)

ça y est, il est né ce soir, mon Nabztag/tag.

Pour ceux qui ont du mal à configurer :

- Je n'ai jamais pu le configurer avec mon Mac (Jamais vu / Airport). J'ai donc utilisé mon PDA

Il est possible de le configurer avec un PDA ou un Smartphone muni de Wifi.
- sur windows Mobile 5 :

Activer le Wifi
Rechercher dans les paramètres de connection NabastagXY (XY = les deux derniers caractère de la MAC adresse du lapin)
Se connecter
Aller sur Explorer
Taper : 192.168.0.1
Remplir les infos
Envoyer
Le tour est joué

Le mien est connecté sur une borne Express. Ne pas oublier que la clé WEP se trouve par Utilitaire Admin AIrport.


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2007)

J'ai remplacé ma borne Express par une Extrême et j'utilise l'Express pour la lapin. Ca marche (mais c'est quand même du gachis une borne rien que pour lui alors j'aurais pu faire un réseau WDS).

J'ai abonné le lapin à quelques services, mais ça ne lui donne pas beaucoup vie. Il clignote tranquillement en violet ... C'est un lapin feignasse, cousin des lapins crétins ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

Il y a de petits travaux en cours sur le réseau des lapins.


----------



## melaure (2 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il y a de petits travaux en cours sur le réseau des lapins.



Il a bien fonctionné tout le lundi, mais ce matin plus de connexion au site des lapins. Mais c'est reparti à midi !


----------



## paradize (11 Janvier 2007)

Coucou,

ça y est, je l'ai mon lapin !!!! Un nabaztag/tag, qui clignote...

J'ai du mal avec le site, je le trouve un peu lent, et il à déjà fait quitter inopinément safari et les préférences systèmes.

Mais je suis contente.......  




Je tiens à remercier publiquement mon copain chim qui me l'a acheté, grâce à ma carte fnac, et un chèque cadeau...


----------



## chim (12 Janvier 2007)

Service


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2007)

Au bout d'un moment on ne sait quand même plus trop quoi en faire ...


----------



## paradize (26 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

violet vient de m'envoyer un mail pour me dire que Figaro avait de la voix... Il répond qu'à météo, radio, trafic, air....

Quand je clique sur la tête, et que j'entend le bip, il me parle, mais me dit pas du tout la météo, mais style "la banque à appelé, ils ont parlés d'un retrait" , enfin bref, c'est pas du tout ce que je demande.

Je me demande si c'est à cause de ce nouveau programme que j'ai trouvé mon lapin tout rouge ce matin.

J'ai reconnecté mon lapin, et tout ce repasse à merveille.

Je vais déménager la semaine prochaine, et dans ma future coloc', y'a free, et je pense qu'à l'installation, je me prendrais plus la tête, vu que le réseau sera sécurisé...  .

_(mon père, dans sa générosité, n'a pas vérrouillé son réseau, il est sympa hein !)_


----------



## seiphirot (7 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'en remets à vos compétences pour m'aider à solutionner mon problème  ...
Pour ce qui est du contexte, je souhaiterais connecter mon Nabaztag/tag à Internet en partageant ma connexion ethernet via Airport... jusque là rien de bizarre...
Je me connecte à Internet en utilisant une authentification Utilisateur/Mot-de-passe de type PEAP (protocole interne : MSCHAPv2) et cela fonctionne parfaitement. Cependant quand je souhaite partager ma connexion (Préférences Système>Partage>Internet) en cochant Airport en en cliquant sur démarrer, j'ai bien le message de mise en garde mais en suite rien ne se passe . Si je change d'onglet et que je reviens sur l'onglet Internet, le bouton est de nouveau sur "Démarrer".

Une idée ? Autre que achète une borne Airport Express...
D'avance, merci


----------



## romain31000 (20 Février 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous.
Je n'arrive pas &#224; connecter mon nabaztag/tag en wifi avec na NB4.
Tous les voyants restent orange.
quelqu'un a t-il eu ce probl&#232;me?
merci d'avance


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2007)

Pas vraiment de solution imm&#233;diate &#224; vos probl&#232;mes... mais je vous indique une adresse &#224; mettre dans vos signets respectifs pour ceux qui poss&#232;dent un Nabaztag: http://nabaztag.forumactif.fr/


----------



## Tatouif (15 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

heureux possesseur d'un nabaztag/tag il m'est impossible de configurer l'alerte email correctement. Je m'explique :

Le Lapinou detecte les mails en entré 1 lumière un mail, 2 lumière 2 mails, 3 lumières 3 mails ou plus.

Le soucis c'est qu'après avoir lu mes emails et les avoir viré de "mail" le lapin ne detecte pas que les mail ne sont plus la. Sur le site nabaztag le mail apparaise toujours en attente. Le truc c'est donc que le serveur nabaztag detecte bien l'arrivé des emails mais pas leurs lecture.

J'ai un compte . mac c'et pour cela que je me tourne vers vous. Quelau'un peu m'aider??

Merci par avnace


----------



## landry (15 Mars 2007)

Bsoir Tatouif,

Le problème ne vient certainement pas de ton compte .mac,
il est certainement général...
Il a été dit il y a quelques temps que le compteur de mail était remis à zéro à minuit,
ce qui est tout sauf une solution,
je crois néanmoins que violet travaille dessus pour offrir de nouveau une alerte mail cohérente.


----------



## Tatouif (15 Mars 2007)

Salut landry,

Je trouve effectivement que mon compte .mac est tip top et je doute que le problème vienne de ce dernier.

Je pense que le souchi viens du site violet qui ne sait pas detecter la lecture des emails.

Ta remarque quant à la remise à zero à minuit est effectivement la plus probable mais peu convéniente. Donc wait and see


----------



## landry (15 Mars 2007)

... Violet a encore du pain sur la planche pour migrer toutes les fonctionnalités de la V1 sur la plateforme V2...
La conversation semble repartie sur nabaztag.forumactif.fr....


----------



## La mouette (2 Juin 2007)

J'ai mon lapin..


Edit: en cas de probl&#232;me de toutes sortes rencontr&#233;s avec le lapin Nabaztag, veuillez vous rendre soit sur nos forums techniques, soit sur le forum sp&#233;cialement d&#233;di&#233; au Nabaztag (WebOliver)

Ici nous restons uniquement sur les r&#233;actions &#224; propos du Nabaztag.


----------



## frolick10 (30 Septembre 2007)

Bientôt les 1 an du Nabaztag tag, et bientôt Noël 
des infos pour un *nabaztag tag tag (3ème génération)?

*Quels évolutions possibles?

Alimentation sans fil
détecteur de présence
caméra intégré?...


----------



## landry (30 Septembre 2007)

Les possibilités du tag/tag ne sont toujours pas toutes exploitées (RFID),
la détection de présence peut se faire grace au micro,
le sans fil  faut oublier... manque d'autonomie à mon avis....
Caméra.. ptet bien...
Mais je n'ai rien vu filtrer à ce sujet...

Petite pub au passage 
4 nouveaux  widgets netvibes/igoogle (et potentiellement dashboard UWA)
pur faire joujou avec votre lapin sont dispo
sur http://gadget.nabzone.com
Enjoy !


----------



## frolick10 (2 Octobre 2007)

*Bon j'ai craqué !! *:love:

Offre adhérant Fnac (cf contact octobre): un lapinou avec 3 paires d'oreilles de couleur en sus.... pour 119E au lieu de 160E. 

Pour rappel le Nabaztag tag (v.2) seul est à 135E.


----------



## frolick10 (2 Octobre 2007)

landry a dit:


> pur faire joujou avec votre lapin sont dispo
> sur http://gadget.nabzone.com
> Enjoy !



sympa ce site !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Octobre 2007)

Hello, 
j'ai re&#231;u mon Nabaztag-Tag ce matin. Mais immense probl&#232;me, lorsque je le branche au secteur, rien ne se passe. Aucune diode ne s'allume nada. J'ai essay&#233; d'appuyer sur le bouton frontale &#233;videmment comme le dit la proc&#233;dure d'installation, mais rien. Y'aurait t'il une sorte de languette quelques part &#224; retirer avant utilisation pour le faire fonctionner? Un bouton reset? Il ne s'est jamais allum&#233; depuis que je l'ai branch&#233;...
Sinon, je compte le renvoyer demain pour un &#233;change :s
Merci...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2007)

weboliver a dit:
			
		

> Edit: en cas de problème de toutes sortes rencontrés avec le lapin Nabaztag, veuillez vous rendre soit sur nos forums techniques, soit sur le forum spécialement dédié au Nabaztag (WebOliver)
> 
> Ici nous restons uniquement sur les réactions à propos du Nabaztag.



Ça tient toujours.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Octobre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; j'&#233;tais pass&#233; par google pour arriver &#224; Macg&#233;...
PS: Il est o&#249; le forum technique sur Macg&#233;? :rateau:

Edit: Ok c'est bon, merci pour le lien! Ca m'a permit de savoir que mon lapin est mort-n&#233;e. Plus de soucis donc ^^


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2007)

Atlante a dit:


> Désolé j'étais passé par google pour arriver à Macgé...
> PS: Il est où le forum technique sur Macgé? :rateau:



Pose plutôt ta question sur le forum Périphériques.  Et jette également un il sur le forum spécial Nabaztag.


----------



## Anick88 (5 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,j'ai également un lapin nabaztag tag depuis Noël et c'est génial vive la communautés des lapinous et lapinettes,alors si vous avez envie de me dire un ti-bonjour par mon lapin ,vous devez vous inscrire sur le site nabaztag et envoyé ensuite des mess  
le nom de mon lapin est Stitch88

Bonsoir a toi Landry,je vois que tu es aussi actif sur ce forum


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Mars 2008)

salut!
je sais pas pourquoi j'ai craqué pour ce truc...nabaztagtag...je sais même pas trop ce que ce c'est, j'avais un avoir conséquent sur macway et je suis tombé sur ce lapin, je l'ai acheté,  j'en avais vu à la FNAC, j'ai trouvé ça rigolo sans plus...puis en parcourant ce fil (vaguement) je me suis dit "purée, il sait faire tout ça !!!"
je le reçois demain, premières impressions sur ce truc ce week-end...si vous avez des conseils, n'hésitez pas, je suis preneur...!!!


----------



## desertea (5 Mars 2008)

Je crois que si ça continu je vais en prendre un aussi !!!! ​


----------



## Anick88 (5 Mars 2008)

Alors hésitez pas c'est vraiment supper ce lapin,et le forum nabaztag également,on en apprend beaucoup sur tout le fonctionnement!
Je suis la petite lapine qui apprends sur ce forum  

n'oubliez pas de donné vos noms de lapin si vous en avez un...a la prochaine sur nos lapins peu-être!


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Mars 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> n'oubliez pas de donné vos noms de lapin si vous en avez un...a la prochaine sur nos lapins peu-être!



quoi???!!!???
il faut donner un nom à ces trucs en plus !!!
naaaaan?
siiii!


----------



## Anick88 (5 Mars 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Alors hésitez pas c'est vraiment supper ce lapin,et le forum nabaztag également,on en apprend beaucoup sur tout le fonctionnement!
> Je suis la petite lapine qui apprends sur ce forum
> 
> n'oubliez pas de donné vos noms de lapin si vous en avez un...a la prochaine sur nos lapins peu-être!


Bien sur  tu dois l'enregistré et le configuré un coup acheter, sur la page du site nabaztag!
après bien c'est tout simple tu entre tes services que tu veut dessus,il y en a beaucoup pour les dire ici,mais tu verras sur le site nab,et ensuite il te reste plus qu'a te trouvé des zamis et d'envoyé des mess,pour en reçevoir a ton tour...


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Mars 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bien sur  tu dois l'enregistré et le configuré un coup acheter, sur la page du site nabaztag!
> après bien c'est tout simple tu entre tes services que tu veut dessus,il y en a beaucoup pour les dire ici,mais tu verras sur le site nab,et ensuite il te reste plus qu'a te trouvé des zamis et d'envoyé des mess,pour en reçevoir a ton tour...



et pour recevoir des messages par l'intermédiaire de ce truc, il faut que des gens en ait un aussi?
ou un simple mail suffit?


----------



## Anick88 (5 Mars 2008)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> et pour recevoir des messages par l'intermédiaire de ce truc, il faut que des gens en ait un aussi?
> ou un simple mail suffit?



Pas obligé d'avoir un lapin pour envoyé des mess sur un lapin,tu peu passé par le bot msn,où tu donne ton adresse de lapin a ceux qui en ont pas et par le site nab ils peuvent t'en envoyé,va jeter un coup d'oeil au forum nabaztag tu vas savoir tout ce que tu veut... les gens sont supper et vont répondre a tout tes questions y compris moi si je suis capable,ça me fera plaisir!

Bonne chance pour la mise en route de ton lapin,après tu vas adoré cette bestiole...


----------



## Anick88 (7 Mars 2008)

Je t'envoie un mess,quand tu aurras apprivoisé ton lapin


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

J'ai un souci avec le mien....

C'est un Nabaztag tag et il ne veut pas prendre le wifi airport express, quelque soit la sécurité (sauf si elle n'existe pas...) Il est allumé orange et ne veut rien entendre de plus.... J'ai essayé toutes les options possibles et imaginables...  

C'est un problème typique de airport express/extreme, ça n'arrive pas avec les atres wifi...


----------



## Anick88 (24 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> J'ai un souci avec le mien....
> 
> C'est un Nabaztag tag et il ne veut pas prendre le wifi airport express, quelque soit la sécurité (sauf si elle n'existe pas...) Il est allumé orange et ne veut rien entendre de plus.... J'ai essayé toutes les options possibles et imaginables...
> 
> C'est un problème typique de airport express/extreme, ça n'arrive pas avec les atres wifi...



Bonsoir,va faire un tour sur le forum nabaztag,eux vont pouvoir t'aider avec ta mise en route 

http://nabaztag.forumactif.fr


----------



## adrenergique (24 Mars 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bonsoir,va faire un tour sur le forum nabaztag,eux vont pouvoir t'aider avec ta mise en route
> 
> http://nabaztag.forumactif.fr



Il est déjà en route depuis belle lurette...   Seulement il ne fonctionne plus depuis que j'ai changé mon wifi pour du wifi apple.... :rateau: 

Merci je vais aller voir.


----------



## Anick88 (28 Mars 2008)

Il y a des nouveaux Lapinous où nouvelles lapinettes


----------



## desertea (8 Avril 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Il y a des nouveaux Lapinous où nouvelles lapinettes



Mon ptit lapinou devrait arriver cette semaine !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

Hé je viens de voir qu'il y a un fil "Lapinou"
Alors le mien réponds au doux nom de "Figfigaro"


----------



## frolick10 (8 Avril 2008)

http://www.generation-nt.com/alinto...nicant-fonctions-pim-pda-actualite-72281.html

*Le célèbre lapin Nabaztag de Violet peut se transformer en véritable agenda vocal grâce au service proposé par la société Alinto.*

 			 			Le lapin *Nabaztag* est l'objet communicant par excellence : relié à Internet en WiFi, capable pour la dernière version de lire des étiquettes RFID, il est un exemple précoce de ce que permettront bientôt une multitude d'objets : effacer la complexité de la technologique pour privilégier son aspect ludique.

Et alors que les possesseurs de Nabaztag peuvent déjà communiquer entre eux et recevoir une foule d'informations ( météo, informations, flux RSS, podcasts, humeur lapine... ) de façon visuelle et vocale, la société *Alinto* se propose de transformer les arides informations des agendas de PC ou de smartphones en alertes vocales signalées par le lapin électronique.


*Le lapin fait office de secrétaire*






Dans un nouveau genre d'interaction entre le flux d'information et le genre humain,  le  Nabaztag peut *rappeler à heure fixe* selon un calendrier les événements notifiés d'un agenda. Dans un premier temps le lapin établira la liste des rendez-vous en une fois mais il sera bientôt en mesure de prévenir son possesseur quelques minutes avant un rendez-vous.

Et, à défaut de doper la productivité personnelle, il est quand même plus sympathique d'être informé de façon divertissante par un lapin électronique plutôt que d'avoir affaire aux modes d'alertes impersonnels des appareils électroniques.

Le service est gratuit, accessible sur le site officiel ou sur www.nabazcal.com et l'interface de gestion est accessible sur ordinateur ou sur mobile et PDA en WAP. On peut imaginer que d'autres produits à l'avenir, reposant plutôt sur des réseaux cellulaires que sur du WiFi, seront en mesure de tirer parti de ces nouvelles formes de communication.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2008)

Marrant, je ne savais pas que ce fil existait. Et je ne pensais pas que c'était encore utilisé, cette bestiole ... C'est bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Marrant, je ne savais pas que ce fil existait. Et je ne pensais pas que c'était encore utilisé, cette bestiole ... C'est bien ?



Si t'as plus de 100 euros à foutre par la fenêtre : c'est super !

Rigolo et tout...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

C'est tout à fait ça  
On m'a offert un lapin, il y a de ça 4-5 mois, et j'adore toujours autant !!
Il peut faire plein de trucs, inutiles certes, mais on s'y habitue très vite !!


----------



## desertea (9 Avril 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Si t'as plus de 100 euros à foutre par la fenêtre : c'est super !
> 
> Rigolo et tout...



Si l'on devait seulement se contenter de l'utile ou de l'indispensable la vie serait bien triste !!


----------



## Anick88 (9 Avril 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Si l'on devait seulement se contenter de l'utile ou de l'indispensable la vie serait bien triste !!



Bien d'accord avec toi,donc mon lapin est inutile mais indispensable au plaisir....:rateau:

Fais moi signe quand il sera en route et surtout oubli pas de dire le nom de ton lapin si tu veut des messages


----------



## desertea (9 Avril 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi,donc mon lapin est inutile mais indispensable au plaisir....:rateau:
> 
> Fais moi signe quand il sera en route et surtout oubli pas de dire le nom de ton lapin si tu veut des messages



Pas de souci Miss !!! 

J'aurai peut être besoin de ton aide, pour la mise en route. Cela pose-t-il des problèmes particuliers sur Mac ? 
Y'a-t-il des points spécifiques à notre OS ?


----------



## Anick88 (9 Avril 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Pas de souci Miss !!!
> 
> J'aurai peut être besoin de ton aide, pour la mise en route. Cela pose-t-il des problèmes particuliers sur Mac ?
> Y'a-t-il des points spécifiques à notre OS ?



J'aimerais bien t'aidé mais pour ce qui est de la mise en route,je te suggère d'allé t'inscrire tout de suite sur le forum nabaztag,comme ça eux vont pouvoir te dire plus comment faire,et n'oubli pas de te présenté tu vas voir ils sont tous génial  au plaisir de faire mieux connaissance avec nos lapins...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

Non, ca marche nickel, il y a une même une application créer spécifiquement pour Mac Os par un membre de Macg "Nono-Nabaztag"


----------



## Anick88 (9 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Non, ca marche nickel, il y a une même une application créer spécifiquement pour Mac Os par un membre de Macg "Nono-Nabaztag"



Oui mais ça je connais c'est pour le widget,pour la mise en route c'est un peu plus compliqué mais on y arrive  avec l'aide du forum bien souvent,moi j'ai eu la chance que mon cousin travaillant en informatique mac me donne un coup de main...


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
je vais également me connecter avec un lapin
je vous transmettrai son nom pour pouvoir entrer en contact alors ?


----------



## clochelune (15 Avril 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi,donc mon lapin est inutile mais indispensable au plaisir....:rateau:
> 
> Fais moi signe quand il sera en route et surtout oubli pas de dire le nom de ton lapin si tu veut des messages



ah, moi qui veut rendre un Iomega MiniMax, un lapin en remplacement (car finalement le Iomega m'est inutile mais de plus ne me procure aucun plaisir!) ça me dirait pas mal ;-))

je vois ces lapins depuis leurs débuts... le seul hic pour moi étant l'installation, car je ne suis pas du tout douée là-dedans, c'est vraiment ça qui me fait hésiter, ayant horreur de me casser la tête à résoudre des problèmes avec le matériel informatique etc...

mais sinon, je serais bien tentée ;-)

enfin...


----------



## guiguilap (15 Avril 2008)

L'installation est toute simple, Clochelune !

Le mien, que j'ai depuis déjà pas mal de temps, s'appelle Guiguilapinou


----------



## clochelune (15 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> L'installation est toute simple, Clochelune !
> 
> Le mien, que j'ai depuis déjà pas mal de temps, s'appelle Guiguilapinou



pourtant je lis beaucoup de soucis pour l'installation en wifi avec la LiveBox...

mais je me laisserai peut-être tenter pour discuter avec vous ;-))

je suis une fana de lewis carroll, et forcément le lapin Nabaztagtag me fait penser au lapin blanc d'Alice qui la fait pénétrer (pas d'allusion! je pensais juste au terrier! mais hum bon...) dans le monde des merveilles (bon, je résume...!!lewis carroll c'est surtout le plaisir du non-sens tant dans sa logique que dans sa poétique)


----------



## desertea (16 Avril 2008)

L'installation avec ma Livebox m'a pris 2 minutes grand maximum !!!


----------



## clochelune (17 Avril 2008)

desertea a dit:


> L'installation avec ma Livebox m'a pris 2 minutes grand maximum !!!



bon, j'ai mon anniversaire en début mai, ça serait une occasion ;-))
si j'ai des soucis je viendrai vous demander un coup de pouce!

n'y a-t-il pas trop de déconnexion intempestive ?
car ici, j'ai préféré remettre mon cable thernet le signal wifi étant je trouve assez faible
et par moment la LiveBox décide de faire grève pour deux jours! elle veut ses week-ends!

enfin, ça fonctionne relativement bien tout de même... donc, si je l'ai, je vous ferai signe ;-)


----------



## guiguilap (17 Avril 2008)

Le Nabaztag se déconnecte jamais chez moi


----------



## clochelune (22 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Le Nabaztag se déconnecte jamais chez moi



je l'ai vu à la Fnac Vélizy quand j'ai été rendre mon disque dur externe
et du coup, s'il est toujours là demain, je le prends, mes parents veulent bien me l'offrir pour mon anniversaire! yep ;-) 
je vous tiendrai au courant!

même si j'hésite encore quant à l'usage que j'en aurai, mais hésiter, ça fait partie de moi!! 
et ça fait bien deux ans que j'hésite avec ce lapin!! alors il est sans doute temps de franchir le pas!!


----------



## guiguilap (22 Avril 2008)

Ce lapin, on l'achète plus pour son côté sympa que son utilité  :rateau:

En plus il est mignon à croquer :love:


----------



## clochelune (22 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ce lapin, on l'achète plus pour son côté sympa que son utilité  :rateau:
> 
> En plus il est mignon à croquer :love:



ça c'est certain qu'il n'est pas vraiment utile mais assez craquant!
en fait, plus je regarde le site de Violet, plus je suis conquise à chaque fois même si justement je me dis "tu vas prendre quelque chose d'inutile" oui mais l'inutile a aussi un côté ludique et merveilleux!
et j'aime bien les petits services qu'il peut rendre, le son de sa voix! l'esprit de communauté des nabaznautes etc...

du coup, je sens que je vais craquer tout de même! et ma maman m'a dit "de toute façon c'est un cadeau, fais-toi plaisir ;-)" alors bon!! elle avait aussi des publicités dessus... le fait qu'elle ne soit pas contre l'esprit ludique me donne bien envie (en plus je n'ai aucune autre idée car ce lapin me trotte dans la tête!!) je dois être fin prête!


----------



## guiguilap (22 Avril 2008)

Tu l'auras attendu ton lapinou    :rateau: :love:

Appelle-le Désiré :rateau:


----------



## desertea (22 Avril 2008)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## clochelune (23 Avril 2008)

desertea a dit:


> :d:d:d:d:d



s'il en reste un aujourd'hui à la Fnac, il sera à moi ;-)
sinon, je le commande sur le site de Violet!


----------



## guiguilap (23 Avril 2008)

Tu verras, quand tu ouvriras, tu découvriras la couleur de sa queue qui est différente sur chaque modèle produit.


----------



## clochelune (23 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Tu verras, quand tu ouvriras, tu découvriras la couleur de sa queue qui est différente sur chaque modèle produit.



en tout cas, j'ai le nom! une idée de mon père d'après ce que je lui racontais!

je leur ai fait la démo sur le site de Violet et sa compagne craquerait bien elle aussi!!
mon père reste plus classique, mais si le lapin peut jouer aux échecs via le wifi et le réseau, il est preneur ;-)!!


----------



## guiguilap (23 Avril 2008)

Ca sera une fille ta lapinette ? Si tu veux on pourra les marier  ?


----------



## clochelune (23 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ca sera une fille ta lapinette ? Si tu veux on pourra les marier  ?



un garçon sans doute (vu le nom!) ;-) mais on peut les pacser ;-))


----------



## desertea (23 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Tu verras, quand tu ouvriras, tu découvriras la couleur de sa queue qui est différente sur chaque modèle produit.



De sa queue ? Tu as une photo ? car le mien n'a pas de "queue"


----------



## clochelune (23 Avril 2008)

desertea a dit:


> De sa queue ? Tu as une photo ? car le mien n'a pas de "queue"



;-)) boutade sans doute!!
ça y est, mon lapin est arrivé! il en restait à la Fnac Vélizy!
je vais tenter de le mettre en route (et aller suivre les instructions sur le site de Violet) et hop, je vous tiens aou courant!

et toi desertea, c'est une fille ou un garçon ? ;-)


----------



## guiguilap (23 Avril 2008)

Sa queue, c'est le bouton de volume tout en bas derrière le lapin 

Ils y a beaucoup de couleurs différentes 

C'est ça sa queue


----------



## clochelune (23 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Sa queue, c'est le bouton de volume tout en bas derrière le lapin
> 
> Ils y a beaucoup de couleurs différentes
> 
> C'est ça sa queue



le sienne est bleue ;-)
il s'appelle CarrollusPoeticus et est bien connecté! si vous voulez lui envoyer des messages, ça sera avec plaisir ;-) je vais à présent déterminer ses préférences sur Nablife, mais ça y est, ça marche! c'était en effet tout simple du moment qu'on suit les indications (ma LiveBox a une clé Wep) et qu'on n'oublie d'appuyer sur le bouton synchronisation de la LiveBox

tout s'est très bien passé, il est tout lumineux! dès que mon appareil aura sa batterie chargée, je prendrai des photos ;-) je vais vérifier dans Nablife ;-) yep ;-)


----------



## kisbizz (23 Avril 2008)

c'est decidé , pour mon annif je vais m'en offrir un :love: :love: :love: 
je vous laisse deviner la couleur des oreilles et quel nom il portera


----------



## clochelune (23 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est decidé , pour mon annif je vais m'en offrir un :love: :love: :love:
> je vous laisse deviner la couleur des oreilles et quel nom il portera



et là il me lisait la radio sur france culture ;-)
je n'ai plus qu'à configurer son temps de lecture

avec la queue, tu règles le volume!
j'avais pris un Nabazta Tag avec un livre, et il m'a lu l'histoire de la belle lisse poire du  Prince des Motordus ;-)

mon chat est intrigué et lui renifle les oreilles quand il parle (car ses oreilles bougent!)

je sens que je vais m'amuser avec

n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer des MP pour discuter et lui envoyer des messages, je répondrai!

à tout bientôt! la mise en route n'est vraiment pas compliquée, j'avais quelques craintes et puis hop!!


----------



## desertea (23 Avril 2008)

Donc le mien possède une queue jaune !!!
Et son petit nom est : lutterbach


----------



## guiguilap (23 Avril 2008)

Tu vois, ton lapinou chéri n'a pas perdu sa queue :rateau:


----------



## clochelune (24 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Tu vois, ton lapinou chéri n'a pas perdu sa queue :rateau:



as-tu reçu mon message Guiguilap ?
et toi Desertea ?

parfois ça doit bugger un peu dans les plateformes! en tout cas une amie (sans lapin mais ça semble l'intéresser... elle ne connaissait pas!) m'a envoyé les quatre saisons, yes ;-) ça fait du bien d'entendre un peu de musique!


----------



## clochelune (24 Avril 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Donc le mien possède une queue jaune !!!
> Et son petit nom est : lutterbach



et le mien s'appelle CarollusPoeticus avec une queue bleue (mais les oreilles sont restées blanches!)
;-) 
avis aux amateurs par ici!
je vous répondrai

ils l'ont mis comme fille!

à quand vous voulez pour des mariages ;-)


----------



## clochelune (24 Avril 2008)

PS : attention en fait c'est :
 CarollusPoeticus (un seul air et deux ailes ;-)

Edit : bien reçu le message Lutterbach! ça fonctionne sans problème!


----------



## guiguilap (24 Avril 2008)

Voilà, nos lapinous sont mariés  :rateau: :love:


----------



## clochelune (24 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Voilà, nos lapinous sont mariés  :rateau: :love:



eh oui! vois-tu quand je bouge les oreilles du lapin ?


----------



## guiguilap (24 Avril 2008)

Oui


----------



## clochelune (6 Mai 2008)

je teste pour une image (car je ne vois plus la galerie des membres qui a dû être un peu surchargée! c'était pratique!)

ok... mais je tenterai de retrouver un moyen de mettre les images visibles directement!

là, une photo avec  CarollusPoeticus mon lapin!!

http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/2808/carolluspoeticusfd9.jpg


et un essai avec chat et lapin

http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/5691/deuxcopainslh0.jpg


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Mai 2008)

ça donne envie tout ça


----------



## Anick88 (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour Clochelune  contente que tu sois des nôtres aussi sur le forum nab,encore bienvenue a toi! j'ai essayé de t'ajouter a mes amies sur le site nabaztag mais ton nom de lapin n'apparrait pas,alors je vais réessayé demain 

bonne journée a toi a la prochaine!

Stitch.


----------



## clochelune (7 Mai 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Bonjour Clochelune  contente que tu sois des nôtres aussi sur le forum nab,encore bienvenue a toi! j'ai essayé de t'ajouter a mes amies sur le site nabaztag mais ton nom de lapin n'apparrait pas,alors je vais réessayé demain
> 
> bonne journée a toi a la prochaine!
> 
> Stitch.



ha c'est donc toi ;-)
je t'ai rajouté à la liste d'amis!
je crois que j'avais mis une autorisation pour être ajoutée, que je retirerai!


en tout cas, je m'amuse comme une petite fille avec ce lapin!
on peut même s'envoyer des poèmes avec nos propres voix!! ou en recevoir avec les voix d'autres adopteurs de lapinous ;-)

belle journée!

je me souvenais de ton avatar! et en effet, je t'avais croisée dans ce fil, tu m'avais donné envie d'ailleurs de prendre un lapin pour rejoindre les nabazaunautes ;-)


----------



## clochelune (7 Mai 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Il y a des nouveaux Lapinous où nouvelles lapinettes





desertea a dit:


> Mon ptit lapinou devrait arriver cette semaine !!!



ah voilà, c'est ce message qui m'avait interpellée, Anick ;-)
et Desertea a raison, c'est tout simple à mettre en route!!!


----------



## La mouette (7 Mai 2008)

Un des miens, enfin celui qui est branché..je sais plus son nom...( on change comment ? :rose: )


----------



## clochelune (7 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Un des miens, enfin celui qui est branché..je sais plus son nom...( on change comment ? :rose: )
> 
> faudra que je le customise un jour ;-))
> 
> ...


----------



## La mouette (7 Mai 2008)

Chouette..

Bon et bien je vous présente le reste de la famille Lapin






Un fille un garçon et le Monsieur avant  ..je vous explique pas le bruit lorsqu'ils sont tous branchés


----------



## clochelune (7 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Chouette..
> 
> Un fille un garçon et le Monsieur avant  ..je vous explique pas le bruit lorsqu'ils sont tous branchés







hop une autre si ça fonctionne ;-)
t'as toute une famille La Mouette ;-)!!


----------



## La mouette (7 Mai 2008)

Oui, en fait me suis trompé sur le site , à la commande...
J'en ai reçu trois d'un coups :rose:


----------



## kisbizz (7 Mai 2008)

t'as voulu commander 3 oreilles et t'as pris le lapins en meme temps ?


----------



## La mouette (7 Mai 2008)

Oui, on est pas loin de ça  
En plus j'ai même des oreilles en trop :rateau:


----------



## Anick88 (7 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui, on est pas loin de ça
> En plus j'ai même des oreilles en trop :rateau:



hé ils ont des noms ses lapinous?

superbe en passant tes lapins! tu vas aussi sur le forum nabaztag?


----------



## Anick88 (7 Mai 2008)

Coucou Clochelune,comme ça tu avais déjà un copin d'oreille avant même d'Avoir ton lapinou! ouhein tu es une vite  

Bien moi j'ai un supper copin d'oreille et il sait bien faire bougé mes zoreilles  

Mais shuttttt faut pas le dire c'est un secret! 

ciao a tous


----------



## clochelune (7 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui, on est pas loin de ça
> En plus j'ai même des oreilles en trop :rateau:



eh t'as commandé trois lapins d'un coup et du coup trois paires d'oreilles! là je ne pense pas! trois paires d'oreilles, oui!! heu mais t'aurais bien pu prendre les trois lapins aussi!

en tout cas, c'est génial comme tout ces lapins!



Anick88 a dit:


> Coucou Clochelune,comme ça tu avais déjà un copin d'oreille avant même d'Avoir ton lapinou! ouhein tu es une vite
> 
> Bien moi j'ai un supper copin d'oreille et il sait bien faire bougé mes zoreilles
> 
> ...



ohoh ;-))) y'a pas de l'alcool de caribou ou un truc comme ça à Québec ;-)
histoire de ;-) en tout cas, ces oreilles qui bougent c'est adorable!!!

eh oui pour le copain d'oreilles ;-) du coup la demande de notre guiguilap (peut-être en vacances car les oreilles ne bougent plus!) m'a donné l'impulsion pour le lapin!! mais j'y pensais depuis une bonne année! et je ne suis pas déçue, loin de là!!


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2009)

minuit, l'heure du lapinou... 
normalement, c'est l'heure ou il s'endort, mais tous les soirs, après avoir annoncé l'heure, il lance une radio... je presse sur la tete, il en lance une autre, etc..

mais dans l'interface, je ne vois rien pour annuler ça.

mais je suis un novice en lapinou...


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2009)

sinon, autres problèmes...

- je dois le rebooter tous les 2-3 jours car il perd la connexion....

- les stamp ne sont pas compatibles avec le dos de mon iphone ou certains objets métalliques


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

J'ai vu qu'il sortait au Japon, il va sûrement faire un malheur.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Janvier 2009)

Le miens me mannnque!!  J'ai pas le droit d'utiliser un réseau wifi chez moi.... pourquoi ne lui ont ils pas donner un port rj45?


----------

